# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  "όλα μια χαρά"

## Aggelika

Σκεφτόμουν αν θα έπρεπε να γράψω αυτό το thread στη συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία ή όχι, αλλά νομίζω πως εδώ είναι ο χώρος του.

Λοιπόν, είμαι η Αγγελική, 25 χρονών σήμερα και 7 μήνες σε θεραπεία. Εδώ και 10 χρόνια έχω προβλήματα με το φαγητό, αλλά πια νομίζω πως αποτελώ ένα πολύ πιο "δύσκολο" προς τον χειρισμό σύμπλεγμα.

Δεν ξέρω αν η ανορεξία-βουλιμία από την οποία και πάσχω είναι η αρχή του προβλήματος ή κάποιος κρίκος του, αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι και κάτι αμελητέο όπως ήθελα να το θεωρώ...

Φαντάζομαι πως οι περισσότεροι έχουν κάποια στερεότυπα στο μυαλό τους σχετικά με τις διαταραχές πρόσληψης τροφής. Ίσως ότι είναι πρόβλημα λίγων ή ότι είναι εύκολο στην επίλυσή του. Δυστυχώς δεν είναι έτσι.

Για αρχή να ξεκαθαρίσω πως πια δε νομίζω να ενδιαφέρομαι και πολύ για την εξωτερική μου εμφάνιση... Δεν "παλεύω" να γίνω μοντέλο η κάτι τέτοιο. Στο δρόμο παρατηρώ τις κοπέλες και βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν και πιο εμφανίσιμες κι άλλες λιγότερο (υποκειμενικό είναι αυτό, απλά το λέω ως δείγμα ότι δεν βλέπω την εμφάνισή μου ως τη χειρότερη δυνατή).

Αυτό που έχω καταλάβει είναι πως
1. ιδανικό βάρος για μένα δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξει...Πάντα θα θέλω να χάσω λίγο... και
2.το όλο θέμα εντάσσεται σε γενικότερες αυτοκαταστροφικές τάσεις που έχω.

Η σχέση μου με το φαγητό έχει καταλήξει σε παιχνίδι δύναμης...Αισθάνομαι συνέχεια πως οι καταστάσεις της ζωής μου ξεφεύγουν τον έλεγχο μου κι έτσι ζητώ με την αυτοκυριαρχία που μπορώ να δείξω στο θέμα του φαγητού πως κάτι είναι στο χέρι μου τουλάχιστον. Όταν τα πράγματα έχουν καλώς βέβαια κι η ζυγαριά δείξει λίγο πιο κάτω... Διαφορετικά...

Ξέρω πως ακούγεται κάπως αστείο το ότι ενώ το έχω εντοπίσει ακόμα δεν μπορώ να το ελεγξω, αλλά πιστέψτε με πια δεν είναι εύκολο. Ασυναίσθητα πλέον γίνεται η όλη διαδικασία. Αν θελήσω να φάω κάτι θα το σκεφτώ καλά πριν και αν "ξεφύγω" σε κάποια φάση, μου είναι τρομερά δύσκολο να ηρεμίσω μετά ή να κοιμηθώ.

Αυτούς τους μήνες που είμαι σε θεραπεία έχω κρατήσει ένα σχεδόν σταθερό βάρος κοντά στα φυσιολογικά όρια. Οργανικά είμαι στην καλύτερη κατάσταση των τελευταίων ετών, αλλά ακόμα δε σιτίζομαι κανονικά και η σχέση μου με το φαγητό δεν είναι ομαλή. Δυσκολεύομαι να φάω και για να μην τρελαίνομαι κάθε φορά ακολουθώ ένα αυτοσχέδιο πρόγραμμα διατροφής που το βλέπω ότι κινείται σε κάποια όρια.

Βέβαια λαμβάνω κι αντικαταθλιπτικά όλο αυτό το διάστημα, γιατί απλά, όπως είπα και στην αρχή, μακάρι το πρόβλημα με το φαγητό να ήταν το μόνο. Καταθλιπτική, τελειομανής, με ψυχαναγκασμούς και γενικά με μια λίστα που ακόμα είναι υπό διαμόρφωση...

Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα, απλά ήθελα να ασκηθώ κάπως στο να μιλάω για μένα και να πάψω να κρύβομαι πίσω από ένα "όλα μια χαρά" που πάντα λέω ,αλλά σχεδόν ποτέ δεν ισχύει...

----------


## Aggelika

dodoni, να σου ζητήσω και συγνώμη για τη διαγραφή που είχα κάνει σε προηγούμενα μηνύματά μου...

Το θέμα δεν ήταν το περιεχόμενό τους, όπως θα μπορούσε κάποιος να φανταστεί, αλλά η marina, μια κοπέλα που δε γνωρίζω φυσικά, αλλά την οποία καταλαβαίνω και η φίλη της που βρήκε το site στον υπολογιστή της...

Απλά δεν ήθελα να συμβεί κάτι αντίστοιχο και σε μένα.

Πάντως, μάλλον η ρύθμιση που έκανες είναι χρήσιμη, άσχετα αν σήμερα λειτούργησε εναντίον μου.

----------


## Aggelika

Danay, δίκιο έχεις σε ό,τι λες, αλλά όπως είπα και στην αρχή... κλείνω μια δεκαετία με προβλήματα κι η όποια λύση πια δεν είναι εύκολη.

Δυσκολέυομαι να εκφράσω συναισθήματα όπως θυμό ή στενοχώρια -αντί να αντιδρώ δυναμικά αισθάνομαι να παραλύω- και το θέμα διατροφής-άσκησης είναι σε πλήρη αποδιοργάνωση εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό...

Είδα ότι αρκετοί θεωρούν \"ύποπτη\" συμπεριφορά για νευρική ανορεξία την κατανάλωση ενός γεύματος την ημέρα... Για μένα ζήτημα είναι αν θα έχω ένα τέτοιο γεύμα την εβδομάδα ή το 15ήμερο...

Η διατροφή μου στηρίζεται κατά βάση σε γάλα, χυμό και κράκερς καθώς και κατανάλωση πολλών συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής, τα οποία σίγουρα με έχουν \"κρατήσει\" κάπως, αλλά δεν μπορούν να αντικαταστήσουν πλήρως τη σίτιση.

Τρέμουλο στα χέρια, δυσκολία ακόμα και να πιάσω στιλό να γράψω, ζαλάδες, λιποθυμίες, δυσκολία συγκέντρωσης, αίσθηση κρύου κι άλλα πολλά ήταν για μένα καθημερινότητα. Λέω ήταν γιατί θέλω να πιστεύω πως είμαι κάπως καλύτερα.

Οι εξετάσεις μου ήταν συνέχεια \"κάτω από τη βάση\" και να σκεφτεί κανείς πως κι αυτές ακόμα τις έκανα με \"σκονάκι\". Κανόνιζα πότε περίπου θα τις κάνω και για κανένα δεκαπενθήμερο πριν έτρωγα όσο περισσότερο μπορούσα και έκανα μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση σκευασμάτων.

Στην αρχή είχα ακυρωτικές τάσεις μέσω και της γυμναστικής (έφαγες? τώρα πρέπει να το κάψεις...) αλλά από ένα σημείο κι έπειτα δεν μπορούσα.Έχω φτάσει πολλές φορές στο σημείο να αδυνατώ να ανέβω έστω και τη σκάλα του σπιτιού μου ή να συρθώ μέχρι το μπάνιο.

Και το χειρότερο από όλα... είναι πως πια αισθάνομαι πως το μυαλό μου υπολειτουργεί... Δεν θυμάμαι εύκολα, ξεχνάω λέξεις στο λόγο μου, δυσκολεύομαι να μάθω κάτι καινούριο και γενικά αισθάνομαι πως το άλλοτε \"χαρισματικό παιδί\" έχει γίνει ένας τελείως αργόστροφος ενήλικας.

Αυτά φαντάζομαι έχουν σχέση και με την κατάθλιψη... Απλά δε γνωρίζω τι μπορεί να διορθωθεί και σε ποιο σημείο πια... Κι αν σκεφτεί κανείς πως είμαι 7 μήνες σε θεραπεία κι ακόμα κι ο γιατρός μου δεν καταλαβαίνει γιατί δεν αντιδρώ έτσι όπως θα έπρεπε...

Απλά μερικές φορές δεν είμαι και πολύ αισιόδοξη.

----------


## Aggelika

Και το άλλο που σκέφτομαι είναι πως το φαγητό το έχω συνδέσει κάπως με την αγάπη ή την ευχαρίστηση τουλάχιστον, γιατί ενώ εγώ δεν τρώω, μαγειρεύω σαν τρελή για τους άλλους και χαίρομαι να τους \"μπουκώνω\". 

Όταν είμαι μόνη μου δεν θα περάσω άπό τη κουζίνα παρά μόνο για να φτιάξω καφέ, ενώ όταν περιμένω παρέα οργανώνω ολόκληρο μπουφέ και ξεκινώ τις ετοιμασίες από τα χαράματα....

----------


## Lenaki

Aggelika μου δεν ξερω αν θα πω κατι σωστο η κατι λαθος γιατι πολυ απλα δεν ειμαι ειδικη στο θεμα, καθως και σε κανενα αλλο βεβαια...
Ψυχαναγκασμους, καταθλιψη, τασεις να βλαψω τον εαυτο μου ( πολλες φορες λεω \"γιατι Θεε μου δε με παιρνεις να παψω να δημιουργω προβληματα στους ανθρωπους που με αγαπουν και υποφερουν μαζι μου\"), ποχη απο το φαγητο γιατι πολυ απλα δεν εχω τη διαθεση να σηκωσω ενα πηρουνι, ασε που το βλεπω ασκοπο να φαω εδω και κανα 2μηνο... ΥΠΟΘΕΤΩ πως αυτο οφειλεται στην ακρατη καταθλιψη που με εχει κυριευσει εδω και 5 μηνες (μετα το χαμο της μητερας που λατρευα).Και φυσικα το πλουσιοτατο ιστορικο μου σε πανικους και αγχος και διαταραχες του τυπου...

Καποιος καποτε μου ειχε πει \"δεν αγαπας τον εαυτο σου\". Πιθανον να μην εχει αδικο.Τωρα απο που ξεκινησε αυτη η κοντρα μεταξυ εμου και του εαυτου μου...μεγαλη ιστορια.Και δεν ειμαι και σιγουρη για το αν θα επρεπε να την αποδωσω στα γεγονοτα που μου εχουν επισημανθει.

Καπου μεσα μας..ΠΡΕΠΕΙ λογικα να υπαρχει καποιο μικρο ενδιαφερον και για μας. Ναι, εχω την ταση ΠΡΩΤΑ να σκεφτομαι ολους τους αλλους και στο τελος να μη σκεφτομαι καθολου το δικο μου καλο η ακομη και να με εκδικουμαι για κατι.Τι ειναι αυτο, ενας Θεος ξερει..

Και ειναι τραγικα επιπονη διαδικασια να ανοιχτει καποιος και να ξεθαψει αυτα που ειναι καλα κρυμμενα μεσα του.Ξερω τουλαχιστον πως για μενα ισχυει αυτο.Μπορει να φταινε και τα 17 χρονια συνεχους και ανισου αγωνα με αυτα που με ταλαιπωρουν.Μπορει και οχι.

Ισως τα λογια μου σ αυτο το ποστ να μην εχουν την απαραιτητη συνοχη, συγχωρεσε με γι αυτο. Απλα εχω μαθει με καθε πονο να ποναω ακομη κι αν δεν ειναι δικος μου. 

Μηπως πρεπει να αγαπησουμε εμας τελικα; Και αν ναι, πως γινεται κατι τετοιο;
Μηπως αν καταλαβουμε γιατι μας αγαπουν οι αλλοι βγαλουμε ακρη;

Οπως σου ειπα και στην αρχη, υποθεσεις κανω...ακομη

----------


## Aggelika

Lenaki, είσαι ακριβώς μέσα στο θέμα...

Πιστεύω πως η λύση όλων θα είναι αν μπορέσουμε να αγαπήσουμε τον εαυτό μας, αλλά κι εγώ ακόμα δε βρίσκω το πώς...

Όσο για τους άλλους, δεν ξέρω τουλάχιστον σε μένα αν μπορεί να ισχύσει... Πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν άτομα που πραγματικά μ\'αγαπούν αλλά γι\' αυτό που νομίζουν ότι είμαι κι όχι γι\' αυτό που αληθινά είμαι...

Και το αστείο είναι πως δεν ξέρω καν εγώ τι είδους άνθρωπος είμαι, μιας και συνέχεια γίνομαι αυτό που νομίζω ότι περιμένουν οι άλλοι από μένα...

Ωραίο μπέρδεμα...

----------


## Lenaki

το άλλοτε \"χαρισματικό παιδί\"



Λεξεις δικες σου.Που ομως βαραινουν και τη δικη μου ψυχη. Αυτο ελεγαν πως ημουν παντα, το χαρισματικο παιδι..
Και απο αυτα τα παιδια εχουν απαιτησεις. Αν καποια στιγμη ομως σκονταψουν τους δινουν αλλη μια και τα πετανε κατω.
Παντα προσπαθουσα να ειμαι αυτο που ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΗΘΕΛΑΝ.
Ελα ομως που οι \"γνωμες\" ηταν πολλες! Κι εγω κατεληγα, για να μην πω (με ΝΤΡΟΠΗ το λεω) πως ακομη και σημερα αυτο κανω, να γινομαι 1000 κομματια για να τους ικανοποιησω..
Αισχος ειναι να σε κατευθυνουν. Πονο και διαλυση φερνουν μονο στη ζωη σου.Μεγαλυτερο αισχος ομως και ασυγχωρητο ειναι να τους το επιτρεπεις...
Ενα κουβαρι ειναι η ζωη μου...Χρονια τωρα πολεμω με θεους και δαιμονες, φαρμακα και γιατρους, λογικο και παραλογο..Γιατι;
Μα για να βρω την ακρη του. Την ακρη του *δικου μου* κουβαριου...Και μεχρι στιγμης το μονο που βρηκα ειναι λαθη που τα προσαπτω με απιστευτη ευκολια ΠΑΝΤΑ σε μενα!

Σου ακουγονται λογικα ολα αυτα;


Στιχοι απο ενα λαικο ασμα
\"Μηπως ειμαι τρελος
μηπως ταχω χαμενα
που ακομα πιστευω
θα γυρισεις σε μενα\"............Εαυτε μου :(

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Δανάη και Αγγελική χαίρομαι πραγματικά που ανοίγεται την καρδιά σας. Γιατί καμία από εσάς (από όσα τουλάχιστον μυνήματά σας διάβασα δεν είχατε αναφερθεί άμεσα στο πρόβλημά σας). (Αν θυμάστε μάλιστα σας είχα ρωτήσει σε u2u).Εγώ προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ τίποτα παράλογο σε όσα αναφέρονται σε ψυχολογικές διαταραχές. Αυτά ειναι για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν.Το δικό μου πρόβλημα μάλλον το γνωρίζεται. Κοινωνική φοβία. Κάποια στιγμή πριν φτάσω στο σημείο να ζητήσω βοήθεια (προσπαθώντας να το ξεπεράσω μόνο με την λογική μου) αισθανόμουν τόσο χάλια που είκρινά σας μιλάω θα προτιμούσα να ήμουν ακρωτηριασμένος σωματικά και να μπορώ να τα \"καταφέρνω\" με όλες τις δυσκολίες που αυτό συνεπάγεται, παρά να νιώθω ακρωτηριασμένος ψυχικά και να μη μπορώ να καταφέρω να συναντήσω έστω και έναν άνθρωπο.
Κάποια στιγμή προσπάθησα να σας ανοίξω την δική μου καρδιά αλλά δεν άντεξα. Το υπόσχομαι όμως ότι θα το κάνω κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον και θα συνιστούσα σε πολλά άτομα από την \"παρέα\" μας να κάνουν το ίδιο.
Σας συμπαθώ ιδιαίτερα και τις δυο και σας ευχομαι καλή τύχη.

----------


## Tασος

Eγω το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι οσο περισσοτερα προβληματα λες οτι εχεις, τοσο πιο πολυ με κανεις να σε αγαπω...

----------


## Lenaki

Τασο μου, γιατι το συνεχιζεις;
Αν τη σκεφτεσαι εστω και λιγο σταματα να την φερνεις σε δυσκολη θεση.
Δεν της κανει καλο. Αυτο ειναι το μονο βεβαιο



Angelika συγνωμη για την παρεμβαση...αλλα καπου καπου μου ειναι αδυνατο να μην μιλησω για καποια πραγματα

----------


## Aggelika

Δυστυχώς... μου ακούγονται απολύτως λογικά...

Προσπαθώ συνέχεια να βρω μια άκρη κι όσο σκέφτομαι ... τόσο χειρότερα γίνεται η κατάσταση...

Απλά συνέχεια μου λέω \"υπόμονή\" κι ελπίζω πως κάπως, με έναν τρόπο που είμαι σίγουρη πως όταν τον βρω θα πω ότι ήταν όλο αυτό τον καιρό μπροστά μου και δεν τον έβλεπα, όλα θα στρώσουν...

Δε γίνεται να μη στρώσουν... Το είπα και στο γιατρό μου... Εγώ έτσι δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω για πολύ ακόμα...

Θα γίνω καλά και θα γίνω και καλύτερα από ό,τι μέχρι σήμερα όριζα ως καλά... ή κάπως έτσι...

----------


## Lenaki

ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ να γινουμε καλα κι αυτο ειναι που κανει τη διαφορα.
Τι λες; Το παλευουμε λιγο περισσοτερο;
Η ισχυς εν τη ενωσει. Ολοι μαζι. Κοντα. 

Ενας δικος μου ανθρωπος μου ειχε πει πολυ παλια, οταν ακομη ημουν μικρο παιδι \"Το πιο ομορφο πραγμα στον κοσμο ειναι να ξυπνας το πρωι και να ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να βλεπεις τον ηλιο να σε ενοχλει γλυκα με τις δυνατες του ακτινες \"

Παμε Αγγελικη.
Παμε να σταθουμε στο παραθυρο και να τον δουμε ακομη και μεσα απο τη συννεφια.
Το αξιζουμε...

----------


## Aggelika

Orion, μάλλον παιχνίδι ελέγχου έχει καταντήσει για μένα...

Κάτι σαν πρόκληση...

Όταν αυτοεπιβάλλομαι ... ανεβαίνει η αυτοπεποίθησή μου. Νιώθω σα να καταφέρνω κάτι... Μόνο που αυτό το κάτι δεν είναι τελικά και κάτι χρήσιμο...

Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω κάπως διαφορετικά... και πια δεν ξέρω κι αν έχει κάποιο τέτοιο νόημα ή απλά έχει γίνει παγιωμένη αντίληψη...

----------


## Aggelika

Danay, συγνώμη αλλά δεν κατάλαβα τι σύνδεση κάνεις εσύ του φαγητού με τα διάφορα προβλήματα...

Το να μην έχεις όρεξη επειδή είσαι στενοχωρημένη από κάτι είναι φυσιολογικό...

Το να νομίζεις ότι έτσι διαχειρίζεσαι κάτι είναι πρόβλημα.

----------


## Aggelika

Γενικά πάντως, Orion, αυτές οι \"παράλογες\" πράξεις, αποτελούν έναν αποτυχημένο τρόπο διαχείρησης του άγχους...

Με τις \"περίεργες\" αυτές συνδέσεις, αισθάνεσαι έστω και για λίγο καλύτερα, πιο ήρεμος, πιο δυνατός...

Όταν όμως δε λύνονται έτσι τα προβλήματα (που είναι και το ευκόλως εννοούμενο) τόσο αντιδράς ακόμα πιο \"επιθετικά\" προς αυτή την λάθος κατεύθυνση....

----------


## Aggelika

Μιχάλη, όποτε αισθανθείς έτοιμος να το κάνεις...

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι εύκολο αυτό και το καταλαβαίνω...

Σκέψου πως είναι πράγματα που τα κρύβουμε από όλους, τους φίλους, τους δικούς μας ανθρώπους -προσωπικά ακόμα κι από το γιατρό μου στην αρχή- εδώ και χρόνια...

Χώρια που όταν πάω να πω κάτι για μένα... ο ειρμός μου πάει περίπατο... 
(στις κατά πρόσωπο συζητήσεις...βάζω τα κλάματα και δεν αρθρώνω λέξη στο τέλος...)

Αλλά, δε βαριέσαι, σιγά σιγά όλα θα στρώσουν... πού θα πάει?

----------


## Aggelika

Jesus, Jesus help me
I\'m alone in this world
And a fucked-up world it is too.

Tell me, tell me the story
The one about eternity
And the way it\'s all gonna be.

Wake up, wake up dead man
Wake up, wake up dead man.

Jesus, I\'m waiting here, boss
I know you\'re looking out for us
But maybe your hands aren\'t free.

Your Father, He made the world in seven
He\'s in charge of heaven.
Will you put a word in for me?

Wake up, wake up dead man
Wake up, wake up dead man.

Listen to the words they\'ll tell you what to do
Listen over the rhythm that\'s confusing you
Listen to the reed in the saxophone
Listen over the hum of the radio
Listen over the sound of blades in rotation
Listen through the traffic and circulation
Listen as hope and peace try to rhyme
Listen over marching bands playing out their time.

Wake up, wake up dead man
Wake up, wake up dead man.

Jesus, were you just around the corner?
Did you think to try and warn her?
Were you working on something new?
If there\'s an order in all of this disorder
Is it like a tape recorder?
Can we rewind it just once more?

Wake up, wake up dead man
Wake up, wake up dead man.
Wake up, wake up dead man

----------


## Aggelika

Δίκιο έχουν κι οι άνδρες να γκρινιάζουν για τη στάση των γυναικών απέναντί τους, αλλά να μην πιστεύουν πως κι οι ίδιοι δεν κάνουν άλλα ατοπήματα...

Ως \"θύμα\" και διατροφικών διαταραχών, θα ήθελα να ξεκαθαρίσω πως 

1.δεν αισθάνομαι ιδιαίτερα ευχάριστα όταν ξέρω ότι κάποιοι κοιτάζουν... την οπίσθια όψη μου. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι κάποιο κόλλημα είναι που ουσιαστικά δεν έχει κάποιο σημαντικό λόγο που γίνεται -συνήθεια, γονιδιακό, τι να πω?- αλλά πολύ απλά μου τη δίνει...

2.κακά τα ψέματα... οι άνδρες λατρεύουν τις γυναίκες που \"προσέχουν\" τη διατροφή τους. Μπορεί να γκρινιάζουν γι\' αυτό, αλλά δε νομίζω να έβλεπαν με καλό μάτι μια συνοδό που θα έτρωγε αρκετά σε μια βραδυνή έξοδο, άσχετα αν εκείνη ήταν θεονήστική όλη μέρα.

3.κι ο πιο άσχημος άνδρας θεωρεί τον εαυτό του ικανό να γοητεύσει μια γυναίκα αρκετά πιο εμφανίσιμη από εκείνον στηριζόμενος σε άλλες αρετές του. Μια γυναίκα αν υστερεί στην εμφάνιση... απλά δεν έχει καμία ευκαιρία.

4.η κοιλίτσα στους άνδρες είναι γοητεία... οι γκρίζοι κρόταφοι ένδειξη σοφίας... οι ρυτίδες πιστοποιητικά ωριμότητας... Να σκεφτούμε για λίγο την ίδια εκδοχή στο θηλυκό...
μια γυναίκα με κοιλίτσα, γκρίζα μαλλιά και ρυτίδες... Δε νομίζω να την βλέπανε και πολύ σα γυναίκα, αλλά σα ... γιαγιά.

----------


## Aggelika

5. κάποιοι δεν έχουν ενδοιασμό να \"κράξουν\' τις Ελληνίδες για διάφορους λόγους... Να φανταστώ πως οι Greek Lovers είναι παγκόσμιας αισθητικής αποδοχής?

6. πώς θα αισθανόταν κάποιος άνδρας να έβρισκε στο σπίτι της \"καλής\" του μια συλλογή από \"playgirls\"-το αντίστοιχο τελοσπάντων από τα playboy και παρομοίας αισθητικής περιοδικά- καθώς και αφίσες με έναν τύπο με φέτες τους κοιλιακούς? 

7. στις πορνοταινίες οι γυναίκες είναι κούκλες κι οι άνδρες... απλά είναι αρσενικού γένους. Δε χρειάζεται να έχουν και τίποτα παραπάνω...

----------


## Tασος

Ετσι ακριβως ειναι Αγγελικη. Η γυναικα ηταν, ειναι και θα ειναι σεξουαλικο αντικειμενο εκτος απο ανθρωπος. Δεν το λεω μονο εγω ή οι ανδρες γενικοτερα, αλλα το αποδεχονται με τον πιο ξεκαθαρο τροπο κι οι ιδιες οι γυναικες. Μπορει να μη σου αρεσει, οπως τουλαχιστον λες, να σε κοιταζουν στα οπισθια, ομως ειμαι σιγουρος πως λιγο ή πολυ τονιζεις κι εσυ με το ντυσιμο και το βαψιμο σου τα σημεια εκεινα του σωματος που διεγειρουν τους ανδρες. Ετσι, βεβαια, αποδεχεσαι εμμεσα οτι το ενδιαφερον ενος ανδρα για μια γυναικα ξεκινα, στη συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των περιπτωσεων, απο τη σεξουαλικη ελξη. [Η... γυμνη αληθεια, οπως λεει κι ο φιλος μου ο ερωτοκριτος]

----------


## Aggelika

Εγώ τους ξέρω τους κανόνες του παιχνιδιού και γι\' αυτό και δεν έχω καμιά διάθεση να παίξω...

Όσοι όμως τους αποδέχονται να μάθουν να τους αποδέχονται στο σύνολό τους...

Αν κάποιος βλέπει τη γυναίκα ως \"σεξουαλικό αντικείμενο εκτός από άνθρωπο\" να είναι έτοιμος να τον δουν κι ως \"χρηματοδότη\" ίσως εκτός από άνθρωπο (ή κάτι εξίσου υποτιμητικό).

----------


## Tασος

Ειπαμε, καποιες φορες η αληθεια ποναει, οχι μονο αυτον που την ακουει, αλλα κι εκεινον που τη λεει.

----------


## Tασος

Χαχαχα! Τελικα Δαναη εισαι μια καλοκαγαθη και χαριτωμενη αλεπουδιτσα...

----------


## raphsssodos

Όταν με κάποιον πρόκειται [ή έστω υπάρχει η πιθανότητα] να κάνεις sex είναι δυνατόν να μην το δεις τον άλλο ως σεξουαλικό \"αντικείμενο\";
Και τι σημαίνει να βλέπεις κάποιον ως σεξουαλικό \"αντικείμενο\";
ʼλλωστε μπορεί να υπάρξει φιλία μεταξύ άνδρα κ γυναίκας χωρίς να υποβόσκει το σεξουαλικό στοιχείο; Χωρίς να έχει σκεφτεί ούτε μια φορά κάποιος από τους δύο [ή καλλίτερα κ οι δύο] σεξουαλικά για τον άλλον; Κι όταν μιλάω για φιλία, μιλάω για αληθινή φιλία- για εκείνο το επισφαλές αλλά κ γεμάτο θάρρος ξεγύμνωμα της ψυχής... Ρωτάω λοιπόν μπορεί;

----------


## Tασος

Ραψωδε, η γυναικα ειναι σεξουαλικο αντικειμενο και ο ανδρας σεξουαλικο υποκειμενο. Κατα τ\' αλλα, συγχαρητηρια γιατι μου μοιαζεις. Σαφως και δεν μπορει να υπαρξει φιλια μεταξυ ανδρα και γυναικας χωρις να παρεμβαλλεται το σεξουαλικο στοιχειο (τουλαχιστον απο την πλευρα του ανδρα), εκτος κι αν ο ανδρας ειναι gay ή η γυναικα ειναι μπαζο. Ολα τ\' αλλα ειναι υποκρισιες. Η αληθεια ειναι πως οι γυναικες, λογω της παθητικοτητας τους στο σεξ, βολευονται με το παραμυθι που τους πουλουν πολλοι ανδρες - οτι δηθεν τις βλεπουν φιλικα, οι οποιοι φυσικα ως απωτερο σκοπο εχουν την ερωτικη σχεση.

----------


## Aggelika

Περί υποκειμένων κι αντικειμένων... δεν έχω να πω κάτι. Βαριέμαι να κάνω διδασκαλία συντακτικού... :P

Γενικά θα μπορούσα να πω πως με αυτά που λέτε μπορείτε τουλάχιστον να υποψιαστείτε την απόγνωσή μου...

Μπαίνουμε σε μια λογική που από τη μια πλευρά το αντίθετο φύλο στέκεται απέναντι, πρόσφορο για στενές επαφές (δεν νευριάζω, γιατί δυστυχώς το έχω διαπιστώσει και με προσωπική πείρα) και από την άλλη τα άτομα του ιδίου φύλου γίνονται \"ανταγωνιστές\"(για διαφόρους λόγους που προκείπτουν από καιρό σε καιρό).

Το πρόβλημά μου δεν είναι αν μπορεί να υπάρξει φιλία μιας γυναίκας κι ενός άνδρα, αλλά αν μπορεί να υπάρξει αληθινή επαφή ανάμεσα σε δύο ανθρώπους... Σαν \"αληθινή επαφή\" ορίζω τη μια σχέση χωρίς προσποίηση και ρόλους...

Έχω ένα τεράστιο σύστημα \"νόμων και κανόνων\" για τα κοινωνικά παιχνίδια... Μέθοδοι για να τα κερδίζω... ( Οι φίλοι μου μου κάνουν πλάκα πως είμαι φοβερή image maker) Γίνομαι συμπαθητική, γλυκειά, εκκεντρική, αλλαζόνας, οτιδήποτε ξέρω πως αρέσει στον ή στους άλλους. Παρασυρόμενη ή άτομο που παρασύρει...

Όμως μετα... όταν όλα πάνε καλά κι έχω καταφέρει αυτό που αρχικά θεωρούταν στόχος... απογοητεύομαι... Αισθάνομαι πως οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις είναι αποτέλεσμα χειρισμών και μεθόδων... κι εκεί απελπίζομαι... Φυσικά μεγάλο μερίδιο ευθύνης φέρω κι εγώ... Γι\' αυτό και πλέον δεν έχω διάθεση για παιχνίδια...

Και βαριέμαι... κι απογοητεύμαι... και δεν έχω διάθεση να δω άνθρωπο...

----------


## a_friend

> _Originally posted by Tασος_
> Σαφως και δεν μπορει να υπαρξει φιλια μεταξυ ανδρα και γυναικας χωρις να παρεμβαλλεται το σεξουαλικο στοιχειο (τουλαχιστον απο την πλευρα του ανδρα), εκτος κι αν ο ανδρας ειναι gay ή η γυναικα ειναι μπαζο.


Μια απορία έχω μόνο: Να είναι ο άνδρας μπάζο δεν παίζει ε?

----------


## Aggelika

> _Originally posted by a_friend_
> Μια απορία έχω μόνο: Να είναι ο άνδρας μπάζο δεν παίζει ε?



:P:P:P

ʼντε, καλέ... 
Φυσικά και δεν παίζει κάτι τέτοιο σαν πιθανότητα, my friend...

Είπαμε... οι άνδρες είναι αυτοί που είναι, έτσι όπως είναι κι είμαστε τυχερές κι ευγνωμονούσες απλά και μόνο που υπάρχουν...

:P:P:P

----------


## a_friend

Την νιώθεις και εσύ αυτή την τύχη και την ευγνωμοσύνη ε; :P

----------


## tessa

Sad but true.... να βλεπεις αντρες πραγματικα μπαζα και να σου το παιζουν δυσκολοι και γοηδες. Εγω σε κατι τετοιους παντως θα επαιρνα δωρο εναν καθρεφτη.
Δε νιωθω βεβαια καμια ευγνωμοσυνη που υπαρχουν κι αν τολμησει ενας τετοιος αντρας μπαζο και κανει καποιο σχολιο για τη δικη μου εμφανιση το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι με αυτα που θα ακουσει θα γινει ενα μπαζο με ρομπα. Δεν υπαρχει πιο εκνευριστικη ρατσα απο αντρες μπαζα με ψηλο self esteem.

----------


## Aggelika

Μα φυσικά...
Πώς θα μπορούσα διαφορετικά?! :P

-Κάτι τέτοιες απόψεις με κάνουν να λατρεύω τους gay.-

----------


## Aggelika

Tessa, δυστυχώς και στο καθρέφτη καμαρώνουν γι\' αυτό που βλέπουν!!!

Οι γυναίκες συνήθως βλέπουν τα ελαττώματα της εμφάνισής τους κι οι \"συγκεκριμένοι\" τα \"δυνατά τους σημεία\" (κατά κοινή ομολογία... δική τους και της μητέρας τους...)

:P:P:P

----------


## a_friend

Όχι ρε κορίτσια! Τα μπάζα ξέρουν κατά βάθος οτι είναι μπάζα! Απλά λένε μαλακίες μπας και τσιμπήσει καμιά χαζή!

----------


## Aggelika

Orion, δεν αμφισβητώ τη δυνατότητα κάποια ( περιορισμένης όμως) επικοινωνίας, αλλά τη δυνατότητα ουσιαστικής επικοινωνίας. Τύποι ευγένειας, ακόμα και ένα κλίμα φιλικότητας (όχι όμως φιλίας) φυσικά κι υπάρχει. Πολιτισμένη κοινωνία έχουμε και είναι πια κανόνας να \"προσποιούμαστε ότι ενδιαφερόμαστε\" για τους άλλους...

Και για να ξεκαθαρίσω και κάτι που αντιλήφθηκα χθες...

Αυτό το διάστημα που έλεγα ότι δεν έβλεπα τι έγραφε ο Τάσος, το εννούσα. Πριν από μέρες του είχα κάνει ignore κι η συγκεκριμένη επιλογή μόλις χθες διαπίστωσα πως εκτός του ότι εμποδίζει τα private μηνύματα (πράγμα που το περίμενα), \"κρύβει\" και ό,τι γράφει ο άλλος στο κεντρικό.

Δεν είμαι τοοοοόσο -δεν ξέρω πως να το πω- αχαρακτήριστη τελοσπάντων. Ένα γεια φυσικά και θα το έλεγα σε οποιοδήποτε. Βέβαια, εξηγούμαι για να μη παρεξηγούμαι, θα έλεγα σίγουρα ένα γεια... Από εκεί και πέρα ούτε ξέρω τι έχει γραφεί ( και δε με ενδιαφέρει κιόλας) και δε νομίζω ότι θα απαντούσα και σε πολλά από αυτά.

Τουλάχιστον ελπίζω αυτή η \"παρανόηση\" που είχα σχετικά με το ignore να έδωσε αρκετό χρόνο στον Τάσο για να ηρεμίσει και να μπορέσει να μου μιλά πια μέσα στα όρια της τυπικότητας και της ευγένειας.Η όλη διευκρίνηση γίνεται για να μη δημιουργούνται περαιτέρω σχόλια.

Και πάλι να του ζητήσω συγνώμη, αλλά, όπως είπα, η μόνη επικοινωνία που επιθυμώ να έχω μαζί του θέλω να ακολουθεί αυστηρά τους κανόνες ευγένειας και τυπικότητας. Αυτό φυσικά ισχύει και με όλους τους υπολοίπους εδώ. Δεν έχω καμιά διάθεση να ανεχτώ υπερβολές κι αυθαιρεσίες. Αυτά.

----------


## Tασος

> _Originally posted by Aggelika_
> 
> Orion, δεν αμφισβητώ τη δυνατότητα κάποια ( περιορισμένης όμως) επικοινωνίας, αλλά τη δυνατότητα ουσιαστικής επικοινωνίας. Τύποι ευγένειας, ακόμα και ένα κλίμα φιλικότητας (όχι όμως φιλίας) φυσικά κι υπάρχει...
> 
> ...Και πάλι να του ζητήσω συγνώμη, αλλά, όπως είπα, η μόνη επικοινωνία που επιθυμώ να έχω μαζί του θέλω να ακολουθεί αυστηρά τους κανόνες ευγένειας και τυπικότητας. Αυτό φυσικά ισχύει και με όλους τους υπολοίπους εδώ.


Αυτοαναιρεισαι ματια μου. Αποφασισε τι θελεις τελικα ...

----------


## berg

ολα τα μοντελα της Ελλαδας εδω μαζευτικαν;

----------


## Aggelika

Μάλλον δεν το έκανα σαφές...

Στην πρώτη περίπτωση αναφέρομαι στην ουσία της σχέσης η οποία έχει προσποίηση, ενώ στη δεύτερη μιλώ για τον τρόπο επικοινωνίας.

Να με συγχωρέσετε, αλλά θέλω να μου μιλούν όπως τους μιλώ και να μην παίρνονται αυθαίρετα δικαιώματα.

----------


## Tασος

Γιατι φοβασαι τοσο πολυ να αφησεις τον εαυτο σου ελευθερο? Δεν θα σε παρεξηγησει κανεις...

----------


## a_friend

Αηδία έχετε γίνει όμως..

----------


## Aggelika

O.k. 
Θα ήταν υπερβολικό να ζητούσα να μη γεμίσει το thread με όλα τα άσχετα πάλι?!

Απλά έχω αρχίσει να κουράζομαι υπερβολικά...

Νομίζω ότι άρχισε να πιάνει κι η θεραπεία μου...
κι αν σκεφτείτε πως έχω καταπιεσμένο θυμό εδώ και 10ετία τουλάχιστον...

Δεν θα με παρεξένευε αν μια μέρα ξυπνήσω και αρχίσω να μιλάω απταίστως τα \"γαλλικά\", όπως λέει κι ο berg...

----------


## alexadra

ωχ..τα πηρε η Αγγελικη! :)

----------


## Aggelika

Τελικά δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο πράγμα από αυτό το εξαιρετικό επίτευμα των δικών μου...

Κατάφεραν να μου μάθουν ένα σωρό κανόνες καλής συμπεριφοράς (από το πώς να τρώω, πώς να βαδίζω, πώς να δίνω το χέρι μου για χειραψία), αλλά δεν μου έμαθαν τα άλλα, τα \"καλά\" τα γαλλικά...

Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο ζόρικο είναι το να μην \"επιτρέπεις στον εαυτό σου να παρεκτραπεί\"... Πριν από κάμποσο καιρό όρμησε η Δανάη στο chat κι άρχισε να κατεβάζει Χριστοπαναγίες... Έμεινα από το απρόοπτο της υποθέσεως, αλλά, Δανάη, να ομολογήσω ότι ζήλεψα...

Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να βρει ο καθένας μας κάποιον τρόπο να εκτονώνεται...Και στην περίπτωσή μου τουλάχιστον να μπορώ να εκφράζομαι πιο... μονοκόμματα. Εντάξει, το να φτάσω να βρίζω, δεν το περιμένω, αλλά τουλάχιστον να αρχίσω να μπορώ να \"στέλνω\" άτομα.

Είναι πάμπολλες οι φορές που έχω μπλέξει σε διάφορες γελοίες καταστάσεις, γιατί δεν κατορθώνω να γίνω κατανοητή με λόγια κομψά στους υπολοίπους. Στο μυαλό μου γυρίζει συνέχεια η εικόνα του αδερφού μου να ξεκαρδίζεται στα γέλια και να μου επαναλαμβάνει πώς \"τα ζώα δεν παίρνουν από ευγένειες\".

Μεγάλο μέρος της κατάστασής μου πιστεύω ότι οφείλεται ακριβώς σ\'αυτό. Το καλό είναι, όπως είπα, ότι και με τα φάρμακα που τώρα αρχίζουν κάπως να δείχνουν ότι ενεργούν, αρχίζω να αισθάνομαι ικανή για να γίνω πιο επιθετική.Λέτε να ξαναβρώ τα χαμένα μου νεύρα? Για να δούμε...

----------


## Tασος

Συγνωμη τωρα, αλλα δεν εχω καταλαβει ποιος δουλευει ποιον!?

----------


## Aggelika

Τάσο... σε ικετεύω πια... άσε με ήσυχη.

Μπορείς να μου μιλάς όπως στα υπόλοιπα μέλη εδώ?

Αν όχι, ενημέρωσέ με για να προβώ και στις ανάλογες ενέργειες.

Βαρέθηκα, κουράστηκα κι αυτό το θέμα απλά δεν μπορώ πλέον να το διαχειριστώ.

Μπες στον κόπο να διαβάσεις λίγο το συγκεκριμένο thread.

Σου φαίνομαι να είμαι καλά?

Να σε ενημερώσω πως κινδυνεύει συνέχεια και η σωματική κι η ψυχική μου υγεία...

Τι άλλο να σου πω πια?

Λυπήσου με...

(Από το u2u που έλαβα με τα \"γαλλικά\" σου, θεωρώ το θέμα λήξαν. Ευχαριστώ.)

----------


## Tασος

Ποτε δεν θα καταλαβεις τι ενιωσα για σενα.

----------


## deleted_member

Ρε Τάσο χαζός είσαι; Δεν αξίζει να χαλιέσαι έτσι για μια γκόμενα! Ποτέ μην τρέχεις πίσω από γυναίκα και λεωφορείο. Θα περάσει κι άλλο...

----------


## olga_soul

Τάσο ή αλλιώς krokus κάπου πρέπει να σταματήσει το όλο θέμα.......δεν νομίζεις? Ήδη τράβηξες αρνητικά την προσοχή πολλών μελλών εδώ μέχρι τώρα.......δεν σου ήταν αρκετό?????? Ειλικρινά αναρωτιέμαι......
\'Αλλαξε ύφος και συμβάδισε με τους άλλους εδώ......κάνε τη σωστή κίνηση!
Φιλικά

----------


## Aggelika

Έκανα 100 απόπειρες να γράψω κάτι, αλλά σήμερα απλά ... δεν μου βγαίνει τίποτα...

Σκέφτομαι πάλι να κόψω τις συνεδρίες... Με βλέπω να αρχίζω πάλι να πηγαίνω και να μιλάω περί ανέμων και υδάτων στο γιατρό μου... ή να μην αρθρώνω λέξη...

Υπάρχει κανένα \"χάπι\" που να σε κάνει να έχεις όρεξη να μιλήσεις?

----------


## raphsssodos

Εγώ τις έκοψα...
Είσαι σίγουρη πως έχεις να πεις κάτι;

----------


## Aggelika

Φαντάζομαι πως έχω, γιατί... δε το βλέπω να πηγαίνει καλά το πράγμα.

Τεσπά... μου τη δίνω όταν πάω να γκρινιάξω.

Όλα υπό έλεγχο.

----------


## raphsssodos

Δεν την αλλάζεις με τίποτα τη συνήθεια του \"όλα καλά\" ε;
Δεν μπορείς να γίνεις ποτέ καλά όταν είσαι συνεχώς \"καλά\"...
Στα αλήθεια πως νοιώθεις όταν [σου] γκρινιάζουν οι άλλοι;
όταν οι άλλοι χάνουν τον έλεγχο;
πως αντιδράς;

Τέλος γιατί δεν πάει καλά το πράγμα αφού όλα είναι υπό έλεγχο;
Γιατί να θέλεις να γίνεις καλά αφού είσαι;

----------


## Aggelika

Raphs, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.
Ο.κ. Είμαι μια χαρά. Όλα είναι υπό έλεγχο.
Δεν χρειάζεται να αλλαχτεί κάτι.

----------


## raphsssodos

Όλα καλά λοιπόν... όπως πάντα...

----------


## weird

καλη μου αγγελικη παρακολουθώ με ενδιαφέρον τα όσα καταγράφεις απο τη ζωή σου.
το να νιώθεις δυσκολία στο να ανοιχτείς στην ψυχοθεραπεία σου είναι κατι που το έχω βιώσει πολλές φορές. Μάλιστα μια φορά που ήμουν πραγματικά άσχημα ακύρωσα τη συνεδρία διότι ένιωθα πως δεν είχα τίποτα να πω..
Είναι η δική σου ώρα και μπορέις να πείς η να κάνεις αυτό που θέλεις. 
Μπορώ πιστεύω να σε νιώσω έστω και λίγο. Μην κλέινεσαι.Είναι δύσκολο αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να το περνάς μόνη αυτό.. 
πολλές φορές θέλω να εκφράσω τον βαθύτερο εαυτό μου και σπασμωδικά αντιδρώ, κρύβομαι πίσω απο σφιγμένα χαμόγελα, ψεύτικες δηλώσεις, ανούσια επίθετικότητα και ταμπέλες όπως \"ολα είναι καλά\". είναι πολύ λυτρωτικό όταν ξευφεύγω απο όλο αυτό και έρχομαι πραγματικά σε επαφή με τα πιο αληθινά κομμάτια του εαυτού μου.
Αν θεωρείς οτι η σχέση σου με τον θεραπευτή σου σε καλύπτει, μαλλον αξίζει να το προχωρήσεις..
Όσο για την πρόοδο της θεραπείας πιστέυω οτι δεν υπάρχουν μέτρα και σταθμά. Αυτο το \"ταξίδι\" είναι μοναδικό για τον καθένα μας.
Φιλικά

----------


## Aggelika

Επιστροφή από διακοπές και μετά από μια συνεδρία...
Αρχίζω πραγματικά να πιστεύω ότι το μόνο που κάνω είναι να πετάω τα χρήματά μου...
Ο γιατρός με κατηγόρησε πως έχω τρομερό πείσμα και θέληση για να μην είμαι καλά.
Δεκτό, αλλά τι να κάνω????
Και την αγωγή την ακολουθώ, και ό,τι μου λέει προσπαθώ να το κάνω και ένα σωρο βιβλιαράκια περί \"θετικής σκέψης\" διαβάζω....
Απλά όλα τα βρίσκω ανούσια και κατά κάποιο τρόπο \"αγγαρεία\"...
Λες κι εγω δεν θα ήθελα να \"ζω\" όπως οι υπόλοιποι και κυρίως να \"χαίρομαι τη ζωή μου\" όπως οι υπόλοιποι...
Συγνώμη, αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνω! Ποτέ δεν τα κατάφερνα.
Κάνω ό,τι οι άλλοι για να διασκεδάσουν και \"σκυλοβαριέμαι\".
Ωραία, θέλει αλλαγή νοοτροπίας...
Πώς στο καλό γίνεται αυτό?

----------


## raphsssodos

Πριν σε κατηγορήσει ο γιατρός σου, εσύ η ίδια κατηγόρησες τον εαυτό σου που τόλμησε να βρεθεί σε αυτή τη θέση...
Ξέρεις θα έρθει μια μέρα που δεν θα μπορείς να καταλάβεις πως έγινε, που δεν θα το πιστεύεις πόσο εύκολο ήταν τελικά να γίνει αλλά θα λες πως είσαι καλά όχι για να το λες αλλά επειδή θα είσαι...τόσο απλά- τόσο ακαταλαβίστικα...
Τι να κάνεις; απλά μη βαρεθείς να πιστεύεις πως αυτή τη ζωή θέλεις να τη ζεις κάπως αλλιώς αν αυτό είναι που πραγματικά θέλεις...άλλωστε ποτέ δεν σου έρχεται μια επιθυμία, χωρίς να σου δίνεται ταυτόχρονα η δύναμη να την πραγματοποιήσεις [R.Bach]

----------


## weird

Τις απαντήσεις σε αυτά που ρωτάς τις ξέρεις εσύ η ίδια... το θεωρείς αναγκαίο συστατικό για να είσαι καλά το να ζεις όπως όλοι οι άλλοι η να κάνεις ότι κάνουν κι όλοι οι άλλοι αν και το βρίσκεις βαρετό?
Κι αν όντως όπως λέει ο γιατρός σου έχεις πείσμα στο να μη γίνεις καλά ποιος είναι ο λόγος?
Δεν πιστεύω οτι είσαι παράλογη, μπορει όμως να κάνω και λάθος..
Οι απαντήσεις έρχονται σιγά σιγά. Αρκει υπομονη να έχουμε.
Φιλια πολλά

----------


## Aggelika

Νομίζω ότι είμαι πιο ήρεμη κι έτσι μπορώ να κρίνω λίγο καθαρότερα τα πράγματα...

Weird, παράλογη δεν είμαι και το ξέρω... Ναι, είμαι περίεργη ως άνθρωπος, αλλά στο βαθμό που αυτό με διαφοροποιεί από τους υπολοίπους και μου προσδίδει δική μου προσωπικότητα. Απλά, σαν άνθρωπος που είμαι, ενίοτε παραλογίζομαι...

Εξηγώ... Τελικά δεν είναι παράλογο, ενώ αναγνωρίζω πως είχα φτάσει στο πάτο, να απαιτώ άμεσα την κορυφή?

Θυμίθηκα κάποιες καταστάσεις του παρελθόντος που ηθελημένα τις είχα εκτοπίσει από τη μνήμη μου... Το συμπέρασμα μου είναι πως τελικά ακόμα δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένη από τα πάντα, όμως θα ήμουν αγνώμων να μην αναγνωρίζω τη βελτίωση στην ποιότητα της ζωής μου...

Μετά από τα παιδικά μου χρόνια είναι η πρώτη φορά που συνειδητοποιώ ότι είμαι -οργανικά- στην καλύτερη μου κατάσταση. Έχω ένα φυσιολογικό βάρος και καλές εξετάσεις αίματος. Έχω πολλά ανοιχτά ζητήματα στη ζωή μου, όμως είναι η πρώτη φορά που ξυπνάω το πρωί και δε χρειάζεται να καταβάλλω υπερπροσπάθεια για να σηκωθώ από το κρεβάτι...

Μπορεί αυτά να σας φαίνονται ακατάληπτα, όμως , αληθινά, το μυαλό μου αρχίζει να καθαρίζει... Τελικά το να κάνεις ένα βήμα είναι κάτι, αλλά το να το συνειδητοποιήσεις είναι κάτι πιο σημαντικό.

----------


## Aggelika

Δανάη μου, να \'σαι καλά, βρε...

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και το βλέπω πια καθαρά!

Μάκια

----------


## Aggelika

Αύριο έχω συνεδρία πάλι... 
Ξέρω για ποια πράγματα θα τα ακούσω πάλι, αλλά ξέρω και που θα του πάω κόντρα...

ΕΓΩ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΔΕ ΖΥΓΙΖΟΜΑΙ!!! 

Τρώω \"καλά\" (μέχρι και πρωινό!) και έχω μια ιδέα ότι έχω βαρύνει λίγο... Να αδυνάτισα πάντως δε νομίζω...
Υποτίθεται πως με ζυγίζει κάθε φορά για να δει μήπως χάνω ανεξέλεγκτα βάρος και αν χρειαστεί να αλλάξω φαρμακευτική αγωγή...
Κάτι τέτοιο σίγουρα δε συμβαίνει.
Αν όμως δω κανένα νούμερο που δεν μου πολυαρέσει... φοβάμαι ότι θα φρικάρω και θα \"κλειδώσω\" πάλι το στόμα μου.

Έκανα όλοκληρο αγώνα για να απαλλαγώ από τη μανία μου με τα γραμμάρια της ζυγαριάς και δεν ξαναμπαίνω στο ίδιο λούκι. Όλοι μου λένε ότι δείχνω καλύτερα από ποτέ, νιώθω καλύτερα από ποτέ κι ένας δείκτης δεν θα με τρελάνει πάλι!

(Ναι, ξέρω πως ακόμα είμαι λίγο ευαίσθητη με το θέμα, γι\' αυτό και δε το ρισκάρω...
Τι στο καλό... λογικά θα καταλάβει...)

[Τελικά είναι περίεργο πράγμα η σχέση που δημιουργείται μεταξύ θεράποντος και θεραπευομένου... Αυτή η μεταβίβαση ή όπως λέγεται τέλοσπάντων... Από σήμερα σκέφτομαι την αυριανή συνάντηση... Πάντως αυτά που λέγονται περί ερωτικού στοιχείου και τέτοια είναι μπούρδες.]

----------


## nikigirl18

Aggelika μου χαιρομαι που πας καλυτερα,ειναι σημαντικο που αρχισες να συνειδητοποιεις καποια πραγματα και ειναι στο χερι σου να βοηθησεις τον ευατο σου ακομα περισσοτερο.
Ευχομαι ο,τι καλυτερο
Φιλακια

----------


## Aggelika

Τελικά, Νίκη μου, αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι πως ειδικά στις διατροφικές διαταραχές (κι ακόμα πιο ειδικά σε μένα) η δυσκολία δεν είναι τόσο στο να ακολουθηθεί μια κλασική συνταγή για καταθλιψη, ψυχαναγκασμούς ή ό,τι άλλο...

Αυτό που δεν μπορούσα ουσιαστικά να πιστέψω ήταν ότι γίνεται να είμαι καλά οργανικά... Μέσα στα δέκα χρόνια που δε σιτίζομαι σωστά έμαθα σε μια \"φυσιολογική κατάσταση\" αρρώστιας... Ότι θα ζαλίζομαι, θα τρέμω, θα λιποθυμάω κι όλα τα σχετικά... 

Συγνώμη, αλλά το θέμα μου ήταν γιατί δεν είχα θέληση για ζωή, τη στιγμή που ποιότητα της ζωής μου ήταν υπό του μηδενός; Το να αισθάνομαι χάλια ψυχολογικά ήταν ευκόλως εννοούμενο από τη στιγμή που ήμουν ερείπιο σωματικά...

Ξαναλέω πως δε λύθηκαν όλα μου τα προβλήματα δια μαγείας, αλλά είμαι \"χαρούμενη\" που συνειδητοποιώ πως μπορώ να κάνω πράγματα, έχω τις σωματικές αντοχές. Δεν είναι καθόλου μικρό πράγμα αυτό...

----------


## weird

Αγγελική ΄φαίνεται οτι έχεις ξεκαθαρίσει αρκετά πράγματα στο μυαλό σου. Χαίρομαι για αυτά που βιώνεις την περίοδο αυτή και σου εύχομαι να συνεχίσεις έτσι. Μου άρεσε πολύ αυτό που είπες, οτι πιο σημαντικό απο το να κάνεις ένα βήμα είναι να το συνειδητοποιείς. 
Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Να είσαι καλά!και να το μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας (ακόμα και όταν δεν είσαι)
Φιλακια πολλά

----------


## weird

Όσο για το θέμα της μεταβίβασης και γενικά της ψυχοθεραπευτικής σχέσης προσωπικά τα κατανόησα διαβάζοντας βιβλία του Yalom και ειδικά τον Δήμιο του ερωτα.
Φιλια

----------


## Aggelika

Κι εγώ το Yalom σκεφτόμουν...

----------


## Aggelika

ΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΟΙΗΤΗ ΚΑΙΣΑΡΑ ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

«Φαίνεται πια πως τίποτα  τίποτα δεν μας σώζει» 

ΚΑΙΣΑΡ ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ


Ξέρω εγώ κάτι που μπορούσε, Καίσαρ, να σας σώσει. 
Κάτι που πάντα βρίσκεται σ αιώνια εναλλαγή, 
κάτι που σχίζει τις θολές γραμμές των οριζόντων, 
και ταξιδεύει αδιάκοπα την ατέλειωτη γη. 

Κάτι που θα κανε γοργά να φύγει το κοράκι, 
που του γραφείου σας πάντοτε σκεπάζει τα χαρτιά. 
να φύγει κρώζοντας βραχνά, χτυπώντας τα φτερά του, 
προς κάποιαν ακατοίκητη κοιλάδα του Νοτιά. 

Κάτι που θα κανε τα υγρά, παράδοξά σας μάτια, 
που αβρές μαθήτριες τ αγαπούν και σιωπηροί ποιηταί, 
χαρούμενα και προσδοκία γεμάτα να γελάσουν 
με κάποιο τρόπο που, ως λεν, δε γέλασαν ποτέ. 

Γνωρίζω κάτι, που μπορούσε, βέβαια, να σας σώσει. 
Εγώ που δε σας γνώρισα ποτέ Σκεφτήτε Εγώ. 
Ένα καράβι Να σας πάρει, Καίσαρ Να μας πάρει 
Ένα καράβι, που πολύ μακριά θα τ οδηγώ. 

Μιά μέρα χειμωνιάτικη θα φεύγαμε. 
Τα ρυμουλκά περνώντας θα σφυρίζαν, 
τα βρωμερά νερά η βροχή θα ράντιζε, 
κι οι γερανοί στους ντόκους θα γυρίζαν. 

Οι πολιτείες ξένες θα μας δέχονταν, 
οι πολιτείες οι πιό απομακρυσμένες 
κι εγώ σ αυτές αβρά θα σας εσύσταινα 
σαν σε παλιές, θερμές μου αγαπημένες. 

Τα βράδια, βάρδια κάνοντας, θα λέγαμε 
παράξενες στη γέφυρα ιστορίες, 
γιά τους αστερισμούς ή γιά τα κύματα 
γιά τους καιρούς, τις άπνοιες, τις πορείες. 

Όταν πυκνή ομίχλη θα μας σκέπαζε, 
τους φάρους θε ν ακούγαμε να κλαίνε 
και τα καράβια αθέατα θα τ ακούγαμε, 
περνώντας να σφυρίζουν και να πλένε. 

Μακριά, πολύ μακριά να ταξιδεύουμε, 
κι ο ήλιος πάντα μόνους να μας βρίσκει. 
εσείς τσιγάρα «Κάμελ» να καπνίζετε, 
κι εγώ σε μια γωνιά να πίνω ουϊσκυ. 

Και μιά γριά στο Αννάμ, κεντήστρα στίγματος, 
 μιά γριά σ ένα πολύβουο καφενείο  
μιά αιμάσσουσα καρδιά θα μου στιγμάτιζε, 
κι ένα γυμνό, στο στήθος σας, κρανίο. 

Και μιά βραδιά στη Μπούρμα, ή στη Μπατάβια 
στα μάτια μιάς Ινδής που θα χορέψει 
γυμνή στα δεκαεφτά στιλέτα ανάμεσα, 
θα δήτε  ίσως  τη Γκρέτα να επιστρέψει. 

Καίσαρ, από ένα θάνατο σε κάμαρα, 
κι από πεζό χωμάτινο ένα μνήμα, 
δε θα ναι ποιητικώτερο και πι όμορφο, 
ο διάφεγγος βυθός και τ άγριο κύμα; 

Λόγια μεγάλα, ποιητικά, ανεκτέλεστα, 
λόγια κοινά, κενά, «καπνός κι αθάλη», 
που ίσως διαβάζοντας τα να με οικτείρετε, 
γελώντας και κουνώντας το κεφάλι. 

Η μόνη μου παράκληση όμως θα τανε, 
τους στίχους μου να μην ειρωνευθήτε. 
Κι όπως εγώ για έν αδερφό εδεήθηκα, 

για έναν τρελόν εσείς προσευχηθήτε.

----------


## lilina

Πάνω σε 1 θέμα που με απασχολεί χρόνια τώρα βρήκα τόσες γνώμες..τόσα άτομα ν\' ασχολουνται....

Να σας πω κι\' εγώ την εμπειρία μου, ως βοήθημα σ\'εσάς και σε μένα.

Είμαι 28 ετών 1,65 και ζυγίζω 46 κιλά. ʼλλες φορές 48...και ποτέ δεν είμαι σταθερή στα κιλά μου. Αυτό γιατί \"ξεφεύγω\" μερικές φορές.
Δεν είμαι ανορεκτική όπως παλαιότερα, αντίθετα μου αρέσει το φαγητό. Βέβαια χορταίνω πιο εύκολα από τις φίλες μου.
Καποτε, μικρή αδυνατούλα καθώς ήμουν, άκουγα στην παραλία κοπλιμέντα όπως \"αυτό αν μεγαλώσει πως θα γίνει\". Δε ξέρω, ίσως η κατασκευή μου, το μπαλέτο με έκαναν να έχω ιδιαίετερο σώμα. Έτσι κι\' εγώ καλλιεργούσα στο μυαλό μου όλο και παραπάνω το ιδανικό. Μετά την εφηβία, διαπίστωσα πως τα κιλά ανέβαιναν πιο εύκολα και το γυναικίο μου σώμα έκανε κυτταρίτιδα όταν έτρωγα γλυκά \'η σάλτσες. Γι\' αυτό σταμάτησα να τρώω από αυτά τα είδη. Σιγά σιγά άρχισα να μη τρώω μαγειρευτά φαγητά και έτρωγα μόνο βραστές σαλάτες και σπάνια κρέας. 
Σήμερα η διατροφή μου είναι σαλάτες. Πάντα πιστεύω πως έχω κιλά να χάσω. Νιώθω πως το τέλειο σώμα μου προδίδει όλους αυτούς που ως τώρα με επαινούσαν. Δεν είμαι πια η ίδια. Όσο κι\' αν ακούω κοπλιμέντα, για μένα είμαι πάντα λίγο λιγότερη απ\' ότι θέλω. 
Όταν έχω τα μαλλιά μου ξανθά μου αρέσουν οι μελαχρινές, όταν σκουραίνω τα μαλλιά μου το μετανιώνω. Νιώθω πως έχω κατακτήσεις, το βλέπω καθημερινά. Περισσότερες από τις φίλες μου. Στέκομαι στον καθρέφτη πολλές φορές και καμαρώνω τον εαυτό μου, κι\' αλλες φορές αναρωτιέμαι πως κατάντησα έτσι. 
Είμαι λεπτή, το ξέρω, όμως νομίζω ότι όταν παχαίνω 1-2 κιλά παχαίνει το πρόσωπό μου και δεν είμαι όμορφη. Αφού αισθάνομαι να αρέσω πιο πολύ πιο λεπτή....Μήπως βγάζω τότε την αύρα μου;

Δε ξέρω αν θέλω να το καταπολεμήσω...φοβάμαι πως αν ηρεμήσω από αυτό το άγχος θα παχύνω...

Μου αρέσω, αλλά ταυτόχρονα νιώθω πως έχω ατέλειες...

----------


## Aggelika

Είχα γράψει ένα μεγάλο κείμενο... αλλά το έχασα... :(

Η ουσία πάντως ήταν ότι καταλαβαίνω lilina ακριβώς τι εννοείς...

Αντικειμενικά γνωρίζω ότι έχω ένα ενδιαφέρον \"πακετο μορφής\" και προσωπικότητας.
ʼλλες μέρες όμως με βρίσκω αψεγάδιαστη (χρώμα, δέρμα, διαστάσεις) κι άλλοτε δεν μπορώ να βρω κάτι που να μου αρέσει πάνω μου. Κι αυτό εννοείται ακόμα κι όταν ξέρω ότι δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι ουσιαστικό από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη...

Πάντως σε ευχαριστώ, γιατί μου ξύπνησες άθελα σου μνήμες που είχα απωθήσει κι όμως εξηγούν την όλη ιστορία... Αυτά έγραφα πριν... θα τα γράψω σε κάποια φάση.

----------


## weird

¨Εχω να καταθέσω κάτι αν και δε νομίζω να έχει καμία σχέση με ανορεξία..
¨Εριξα μια ματιά στο παρελθον και νομίζω μπόρεσα να δω κάποια πράγματα. Συχνά όταν πέρναγα μάυρίλες με έπιανε μια μανία να αδυνατήσω. Ακόμα κι αν ήμουν καταβεβλημένη επειδή δεν έφαγα ένα γεύμα, θεωρούσα οτι η θολή κουρασμένη εξωτερική μου εικόνα τάιριαζε με αυτό που ένιωθα μέσα. Μου άρεζε με έναν περίεργο τρόπο να δείχνω οχι μόνο αδυνατη αλλα και αδύναμη. Ετσι αισθανόμουν κι όλας οτι κάτι μαχομαι- την αδυναμία μου? ποιος ξέρει. Ο ήχος της κοιλιάς μου που γουργούριζε ταίριαζε υπέροχα με τον εσωτερικό θυμό και τη θλίψη μου. Τον άκουγα κι έλεγα θα σε ξεπεράσω.
Ποτέ δεν έφτασα σε ακρότητες. Στη χειρότερη φάση μου ήμουν 53 54 κιλά με ύψος 1.77.
Απο την άλλη όταν είμαι καλά ψυχολογικά μου αρέσει το σώμα μου να έχει τη θυληκότητά του και αγαπώ κάθε του καμπύλη αντι να παω να την εξαφανίσω...Θέλω να ικανοποιώ τις ορέξεις μου, να με ταίζω, νε με φροντίζω.
όπως καταλαβαίνετε το ναμεινω σταθερή σε ένα βάρος είναι δύσκολο.
ʼπο μικρή με θεωρούσα χοντρη. Ήξερα οτι αντικειμενικά δεν έιμαι, απλά προσωπικά δεν με ικανοποιούσε αυτό που οι άλλοι έβρισκαν κανονικο.
Στο παρόν γυμνάζομαι, είμαι 57-58κιλά, δεν ασχολούμαι τόσο αν και με έχει πιάσει μια μανια με την υγειινη διατροφή. Εδω και 2 μήνες τρωω καλο πρωινο ,σαλατα και φρουτο το βραδυ. Τα σαββατο που τρωω με γονεις εξαιρειται. Βασικά σκέφτομαι να πάω σε διατροφολόγο για να βάλω υγειινή ποικιλία στα γεύματά μου.
Απλά ήθελα να το μοιραστώ εντελώς φιλικά.

----------


## Aggelika

Χωρίς να θέλω να το παίξω ειδική ή τίποτα σχετικό (μάλλον κουρασμένη είμαι από την όλη διαδικασία με το φαγητό), Δανάη μου, μόνο εσύ μου ακούγεσαι τελείως καλά στη σχέση σου με το φαγητό, κι αν φυσικά τα πράγματα είναι έτσι όπως τα αναφέρεις...

Να μου συγχωρέσεις την καχυποψία, δεν είναι κάτι το προσωπικό, απλά όσες έχουν πρόβλημα με το βάρος και το φαγητό δε βγάζουν έκτακτο παράρτημα. Συνήθως είναι είτε αυτές \"που χορταίνουν εύκολα\" είτε αυτές \"που τρώνε και δεν παχαίνουν\". (Μετά μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε να πιστεύετε και στον ʼγιο Βασίλη!)

lilina, αντιλαμβάνεσαι πως βρίσκεσαι να ακροβατείς σε λεπτές ισορροπίες. Μόνη σου λες... \"δεν είμαι ανορεξική όπως παλαιότερα\". Weird μου, πιστεύω ότι κι εσύ έχεις αυτογνωσία γι\' αυτό και σκέφτεσαι να πας σε διατροφολόγο (ένα γεύμα μαγειρεμένο φαγητό την εβδομάδα δεν είναι φυσιολογικό!).

Και να σας πω κι ένα μυστικό για το πώς φαίνονται τα άτομα με -σοβαρές- διατροφικές διαταραχές (εξαιρείται η νευρική βουλιμία που προσδίδεται από άλλα χαρακτηριστικά)? Το χρησιμοποιώ και σαν κριτήριο για να δω πού περίπου βρίσκομαι...

Βγείτε έξω για φαγητό! Είναι λυπηρό το πώς μια έξοδος για φαγητό μπορεί να γίνει Γολγοθάς. Από τη μια να ψάχνεις μια ώρα στον κατάλογο τι θα μπορούσες να φας, μετά να τρελαίνεσαι πως γίνεται αντιληπτό ότι δεν τρως και στο τέλος να χρειάζεται να πεις ιστορίες για αγρίους για να δικαιολογήσεις το ότι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της μερίδας σου βρίσκεται στο πιάτο σου, αν και ο σεφ είναι καταπληκτικός....

Τη μια φορά θεωρείται δικαιολογημένο, από ένα σημείο και μετά γίνεται αντιληπτό. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι στο τέλος η κατανάλωση φαγητού με παρέα αποτελεί σπάνια δραστηριότητα...

----------


## Aggelika

Δεν αισθάνομαι πολύ καλά και δεν έχει γίνει και κάτι...

Τώρα τελευταία έχω αρχίσει να αισθάνομαι έντονη πείνα (φαντάζομαι ότι φταίει κι φαρμακευτική αγωγή) αλλά... έχω αγχωθεί...

Σε γενικές γραμμές δεν πολυασχολούμαι με το βάρος μου. Αποφεύγω να ζυγιστώ ακόμα και να κοιταχτω στον καθρέφτη ή να βγω φωτογραφία. Οργανικά είμαι καλά, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι ... θα δω πως είμαι \"θεόχοντρη\".

Όλοι μου λένε πως δείχνω καλύτερα από ποτέ. Νιώθω καλύτερα από ποτέ... το έχω ξαναπεί, αλλά φοβάμαι πως ακόμα δεν είμαι εξοικειωμένη με την εικόνα μου και τρέμω πως δεν πρόκειται να γίνω ποτέ...

Σκέφτομαι πάλι να αρχίσω δίαιτα... και φοβάμαι... Φοβάμαι ότι θα με πάρει από κάτω και θα χάσω πάλι την αίσθηση του μέτρου... Θέλω να πάω να πάρω καινούρια ρούχα και φοβάμαι τους καθρέφτες! 

Το ίδιο νούμερο φοράω, το ξέρω. Ναι, το μικρότερο είναι ... όμως φέτος επανέρχεται το layering (το ένα ρούχο πάνω από το άλλο) και τα skinny jeans. Φοβάμαι να πάω για να αγοράσω ρούχα! 

Με έχει πιάσει το ανάποδο πάλι...

-Και ντρέπομαι... που ασχολούμαι με κάτι τόσο... επιφανειακό κι όμως μου κάνει τη ζωή μου δύσκολη...-

----------


## Aggelika

Ευτυχώς, σήμερα είμαι αρκετά καλύτερα... 

Αυτές τις μεταπτώσεις να μην είχα, αλλά ... πού θα πάει; θα στρώσουν κι αυτές...
Να μη τα θέλω όλα \"εδώ και τώρα\"... 

Δανάη μου, δίκιο έχεις. Απλά η αλλαγή τρόπου σκέψης δεν είναι κι εύκολο πράγμα... Θέλει αρκετή προσπάθεια... Αλλά, αξίζει τον κόπο...

Ελπίζω σήμερα να σας βρίσκω όλους καλά και να σκέφτεστε όσο πιο αισιόδοξα μπορείτε!

( Μερικές φορές... αργεί πολύ να ξημερώσει, αλλά πάντα τελικά ξημερώνει! )

----------


## alex30

> _Originally posted by Aggelika_
> Ευτυχώς, σήμερα είμαι αρκετά καλύτερα... 
> 
> Αυτές τις μεταπτώσεις να μην είχα, αλλά ... πού θα πάει; θα στρώσουν κι αυτές...
> Να μη τα θέλω όλα \"εδώ και τώρα\"... 
> 
> Δανάη μου, δίκιο έχεις. Απλά η αλλαγή τρόπου σκέψης δεν είναι κι εύκολο πράγμα... Θέλει αρκετή προσπάθεια... Αλλά, αξίζει τον κόπο...
> 
> Ελπίζω σήμερα να σας βρίσκω όλους καλά και να σκέφτεστε όσο πιο αισιόδοξα μπορείτε!
> ...


H αλλαγή τρόπου σκέψης είναι σαν να μαθαίνεις μια ξένη γλώσσα Αγγελική. Ασφαλώς και δεν είναι εύκολο αλλά όταν ο τρόπος σκέψης που ακολουθούμε μας οδηγεί σε αδιέξοδα, εσωτερικές εντάσεις και συγκρούσεις αλλά και σε εξωτερικές τριβές με άλλους ανθρώπους τότε δεν είναι καλό να κάνουμε μια αλλαγή μικρή ή μεγάλη στον τρόπο που σκεφτόμαστε και κατά συνέπεια συμπεριφερόμαστε; 
Φιλικά
Αλέξης

----------


## Psychologist

Η Βούληση Aggelika είναι ένα πολύτιμο εργαλείο. 
Γιατί δεν δίνεις έμφαση στο πόσο όμορφα νιώθεις όταν αυτή επιβεβαιώνετε?
Επέτρεψε στον εαυτό σου να νιώθει οπως νιώθει. Χωρίς αξιολογήσεις. Ετσι απλά. Ετσι ανθρώπινα.
Μερικές φορές, ξέρεις, χρησιμοποιούμε την τροφή για να σπρώξουμε προς τα κάτω (να καταπιούμε, αν θέλεις) συναισθήματα που θεωρούμε ανεπιθύμητα.
Να είσαι καλά
Γιώργος

----------


## Aggelika

Αλέξη, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο... Ο συγκεκριμένος τρόπος σκέψης και τα προβλήματα με το φαγητό (είναι δύσκολο να το καταλάβει κάποιος που δε το έχει βιώσει) με έφεραν πολλές φορές σε απόγνωση. Με τους άλλους δεν είχα ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα, αλλά οι εσωτερικές συγκρούσεις με είχαν εξουθενώσει... Το ξέρω ότι αξίζει την προσπάθεια, απλά μερικές φορές αισθάνομαι κάποια κούραση.

Psychologist, το αίσθημα πείνας στο οποίο αναφέρθηκα, όσο κι αν δε μου αρέσει, αναγνωρίζω ότι είναι στοιχείο \"υγείας\". Μάλλον ο οργανισμός μου αρχίζει να μαθαίνει να εκφράζει τις ανάγκες του ή καλύτερα, εγώ μαθαίνω να τις ακούω. Για χρόνια, δεν μου επέτρεπα να πεινάσω. Είτε θα έτρωγα κάτι γιατί θυμόμουν ότι είχα να φάω ακόμα και μέρες, είτε καθαρά για κοινωνικούς λόγους...

----------


## weird

Θέλει προσπάθεια η αλλαγή της όλης σχέσης που υπάρχει με το φαγητό όταν αυτή είναι επιζήμια..
Ηθελα να σου πω απλα να μην κατηγορείς τον ευατό σου ως ανουσιο η επιφανειακο όταν έχεις ανησυχίες του ειδους. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν έχεις βάθος ως άνθρωπος...
Απλά δες τες και κάνε ότι θα σε κρατάει πιο πολύ σε ισορροπία για να τις διαχειριστείς. Τουλάχιστον έτσι έχω αρχίσει να κάνω εγώ.
Φιλάκια πολλά 
Είμαστε δίπλα σου

----------


## lilina

Aggelika,

Ξέρω ότι η σχέση με την τροφή είναι τόσο διαφορετική για τον καθένα μας. Για άλλους είναι απόλαυση, για άλλους ανάγκη για επιβίωση, για άλλους υγεία και για άλλους ανάλογα την περίσταση.
Ανάλογα σε ποια φάση είμαστε, έχουμε μια διαφορετική προσέγγιση.
Όταν κάποτε πληγώθηκα πολύ, έχασα τόσα κιλά ώστε να υποψιαστεί ο \"κόσμος\" ότι έπαθα κάτι άσχημο στην υγεία μου...ποιος ξέρει τι σκεφτόντουσαν...καρκίνο; Ψηθίριζαν μεταξύ τους διάφορα. Στην πραγματικότητα τα 42 κιλά μου δε μου άρεσαν, όμως τα αγαπούσα.
Τελικά επανήλθα. Έγινα 46 κιλά και έφτασα ως τα 50. Δε μου άρεσαν και μπήκα σε δίαιτα. Έφτασα πάλι 46-48. Εκεί νιώθω όμορφα. 
Δε στερούμαι πια το φαγητό. Δε μένω νηστική. Τρώω φρούτα, πίνω χυμούς, τρώω τις Κυριακές έξω. Αλλά πάντα έχω το άγχος...το φόβο...μη χάσω το σώμα που όλοι σχολιάζουν. 
Όταν βλέπω μπροστά μου ένα υπέροχο γεύμα...λέω στον εαυτό μου \"Αν το φας, δε θα είσαι όμορφη το Σάββατο στη βόλτα που θα πας, και δε θα φορέσεις εκείνο το εφαρμοστό φόρεμα\". Σαν από θαύμα πάντα νικάω το γεύμα.... ʼλλες φορές όχι...και τότε την άλλη μέρα ξυπνώ δυστυχισμένη.
Αν πάλι δω στον ύπνο μου να τρώω γλυκά, πολλά γλυκα...ξυπνώ ευτυχισμένη που τα γεύτηκα στον ύπνο μου...αλλά δεν πήρα ούτε γραμμάριο....Τι απίστευτο...ξυπνώ χορτασμένη.
Η σχέση μου με το φαγητό είναι ζωντανή. Ο αρραβωνιαστικός μου λέει \"πάντα θα είσαι ένα υπέροχο κορμάκι...γιατί είσαι τόσο δυνατή\". Οι άντρες λένε \"οι γυναίκες παρατάνε το σώμα τους μετά από κάποια ηλικία, εσύ όμως ποτέ\"....
Και σας ρωτώ, ποιος αγαπάει τελικά το σώμα του; Αυτός που τρώει ανεξέλεγκτα; Εκείνος που τρώει προσεκτικά;
\"φάε και μπάμιες, λέει η μητέρα μου\"...
-θα τις φάω βρε μαμά, αρκεί να μην είναι μαγειρεμένες μέσα σε λάδι. Θα τις φάω νερόβραστες και θα ρίξω ωμό ελαιόλαδο από πάνω.
-Μα πρέπει να τρως απ\' όλα τα φαγητά (λέει η μαμα)
-Ξέρω τι κάνω....Τα τρώω διαφορετικά μαγειρεμένα.

Αυτός είναι ένας συνηθισμένος διάλογος με τη μητέρα μου...

Δε ξέρω γιατί δε με καταλαβαίνει κανείς. Νιώθω πως τρώω τα πάντα διαφορετικά μαγειρεμένα. Απλά προσπαθώ να κρατάω τα κιλά μου από 45-47. Είναι κακό να είμαι τόσο ευαίσθητη με τα κιλά μου;

----------


## lilina

1.62-1,65 εκεί περίπου.

Εντάξει, έχω εμμονές...αλλά ...τα ελέγχω...(νομίζω)

----------


## weird

lilina τα όσα λες τα καταλαβάινω απόλυτα. Κι εγώ όταν δεν ήμουν καλά παλιοτερα ήθελα οι άλλοι να με βλέπουν μαραμένη και τουλάχιστον οι πιο κοντινοί μου να ασχοληθούν μαζί μου, να καταλάβουν οτι κάτι τρέχει με μενα, οτι δεν αστειέυομαι , δεν είμαι καλα. Κάποτε μάλιστα στα 14 έκανα και \"απεργία πείνας\" με συγκεκριμένο στόχο:την προσοχή μιας καθηγήτριάς μου. 
Δεν με τιμάν όλα αυτά αλλά κάποτε έπρεπε να τα παραδεχτώ και είστε οι μόνοι που τα έχω πει..
Όλες αυτες οι ανησυχίες για το να μην βάλεις κιλά δεν είναι παράλογες στην εποχή που ζούμε, αρκει κατα την ταπεινή μου γνώμη να βρεις τη χρυσή τομή να είσαι στα κιλά που σε κάνουν να νιώθεις όμορφα, να έχεις μια ελαστικότητα σε αυτό το θέμα, πχ μου φτάνει να έχω ένα βάρος 57 με 59.(για μένα)
κι εγώ όταν βλέπω κάτι λιπαρό σκέφτομαι οτι μετά θα αδυνατώ να έχω τη φινέτσα και τη χάρη μου, τους άλλους να με χαρακτηρίζουν μπιμπελό και πριν το΄φαω το φαντάζομαι σαν λίπος πάνω μου.
Τηγανητα λάδια, πατατακια γαριδακια φαγητά απο έξω σπορια κτλ προσπαθώ να αποφεύγω.
Βέβαια θα ξεφύγω κιολας καμια φορά αλλά ακολουθει έντονη γυμναστικη. 
Να στο πω αλλιως με καποια κιλά παραπανω η αυτοπεποιθησή μου βλάπτεται σοβαρά. Για μενα αυτό είναι μέιζων θεμα. Βέβαια το παλεύω να γίνω πιο ελαστική και τσατίζομαι να βλέπω ανθρώπους με γοητεία που αποδέχονται τον εαυτό τους και με τα παραπάνω κιλά τους και είναι όμορφοι και σίγουροι, ενω εγώ αδυνατώ να το κανω αυτο. 
ΠΙστευω πάντως lilina ως οσο κρατας καποιες ισορροπιες και εισαι καλά με ένα λογικό βάρος, δεν χρειάζεται να στεναχωριέσαι.
φιλια

----------


## Aggelika

Ας μη φτάσουμε σε άκρα...

Το να ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος για την εμφάνισή του είναι απολύτως κατανοητό και θεμιτό, αρκεί να μη δημιουργούνται ακραίες διαταρραχές του συναισθήματος...Το να πει κάποιος... \"πάχυνα, να βάλω λίγο φρένο\" είναι φυσιολογικό. Το να καταστροφολογεί κάποιος για τα 1-2 κιλά αποτελεί πρόβλημα.

Στο παρελθόν με έχω συλλάβει να αντιδρώ χειρότερα από ό,τι θα ήταν αναμενόμενο σε απώλεια αγαπημένου προσώπου καθώς και το αντίστροφο, σε περιπτώσεις που θα έπρεπε να είμαι χάλια για αντικειμενικούς λόγους, εγώ να είμαι \"καλά\" γιατί η ζυγαριά με είχε πάρει με το καλό...

Σίγουρα δε νιώθω περήφανη γι\' αυτά... αλλά ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι τι θα πει η ζωή σου να φτάσει να καθορίζεται από το φαγητό και από έναν ηλεκτρονικό ζυγό. Κόρη ορθορεξικής... μεγάλωσα με \"άσχημα\" πρότυπα και τα πήγα κι ένα βήμα πιο πέρα...

ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ!

...\"λιμοκτονούμε την ευτυχία μας για να θρέψουμε τη ματαιοδοξία μας\"...

----------


## weird

Βασικά η φράση σου ακραίες διαταραχές του συναισθήματος με εκανε να καταλαβω καλύτερα τη φύση της αρρώστιας αυτής.
Με έχει προβληματίσει ως άτομο που ανησυχώ για την εικόνα και το σώμα μου που τελειώνουν τα όρια του φυσιολογικού και περνας στη φάση της ανορεξίας.
Πάντως φαίνεται επώδυνο και μάλλον εκει που νομίζεις οτι τα έχεις όλα υπο έλεγχο τελικά η όλη κατάσταση έχει ξεφύγει απο τον έλεγχό σου.
Δαναη νευρική ορθορεξία απο οτι ξέρω είναι η έμμονη ενασχόληση με την υγειινή διατροφή σε σημείο ακραίο ωστε κάποιος να νιώθει φοβερές τύψεις αν φαει ένα προιον μη υγειινο/ βιολογικο η που δεν είναι σιγουρος για την προέλευσή του( πχ ήταν ψάρι ιχθυοτροφείου). Κι εκει πρέπει να αποκλείουν ομάδες τροφίμων απο τη διατροφή τους ως ανθυγιεινα. Να έχουν ακομα και ακραιες διαταραχες των συναισθημάτων τους αν δεν φανε \"ορθα\".
Οι δικοί μου έχουν τεράστιο κόλλημα με τα υγιεινα κτλ αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι έχουν φτάσει στα άκρα. Ακομα τουλαχιστον!!
Φιλάκια σε όλους :))

----------


## Aggelika

Prima Di Partire Per Un Lungo Viaggio / Irene Grandi

Prima di partire per un lungo viaggio
Devi portare con te la voglia di non tornare pi&amp;#249;

Prima di non essere sincera
Pensa che ti tradisci solo tu 

prima di partire per un lungo viaggio
porta con te la voglia di non tornare pi&amp;#249;

prima di non essere d\'accordo
prova ad ascoltare un p&amp;#242; di pi&amp;#249; 

prima di non essere da sola
prova a pensare se stai bene tu 

prima di pretendere qualcosa
prova a pensare a quello che dai tu

non &amp;#232; facile per&amp;#242; &amp;#232; tutto qui
non &amp;#232; facile per&amp;#242; &amp;#232; tutto qui

Prima di partire per un lungo viaggio
Porta con te la voglia di adattarti

Prima di pretendere l\'orgasmo
Prova solo ad amarti

Ma prima di non essere sincera
pensa che ti tradisci solo tu

prima di pretendere qualcosa 
prova a pensare a quello che dai tu 

non &amp;#232; facile per&amp;#242; &amp;#232; tutto qui
non &amp;#232; facile per&amp;#242; &amp;#232; tutto qui si 

stop prima di pretendere qualcosa
non &amp;#232; facile per&amp;#242; &amp;#232; tutto qui

prima di pretendere qualcosa 
prova a pensare a quello che dai tu

----------


## Aggelika

http://www.arkas.gr/index.php/gr/10

Έχω τρελή αδυναμία στον Αρκά και στο site του έχει κι ένα \"ψυχολογικό τεστ\" με τον τίτλο Αρκοτέστ (Ανακαλύψτε το ζώο που κρύβεται μέσα σας). Αν σας αρέσει σαν ιδέα, απλά κάντε το!

----------


## raphsssodos

Είμαι ένα γουρούνι!!!!!!:D:D:D

----------


## dimitriskai

Εγω παλι ΛΟΥΚΡΙΤΙΑ!!!!

----------


## Aggelika

Εγώ βγήκα Ισοβίτης και ... δε το πολυχάρηκα ... το δικαιολογώ μόνο στο ότι ήταν ο αγαπημένος χαρακτήρας του Αρκά από την εφηβεία μου ακόμα...

Ζηλεύωωωωωω, τα δικά σας είναι καλύτερα!

----------


## Tασος

Eκανα το τεστ και βγηκα Λουκρητια με 28,50%, με δευτερο τον Κοκκορα στο 19,05%. Πιστευω οτι το αποτελεσμα μου ταιριαζει απολυτα!

----------


## Adzik

..εγω Ισοβητης..και σαν δευτερο.. γουρουνι... πω πω συνδιασμοσ...λολλλλ....

----------


## Aggelika

Θα είχε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον αν βρεθεί κανένας Μοντεχρήστος ανάμεσα μας...

(Ο \"συμπαθέστατος\" αρουραίος που δηλώνει : Καιρός να αφήσουμε τους εγωισμούς και ... να κοιτάξουμε λίγο τον εαυτό μας!)

Πάντως άσχετα αν μου άρεσε ή όχι το αποτέλεσμα ... δέχομαι ότι έχω κάποιες ομοιότητες με τον Ισοβίτη ...

Τελικά πρέπει να βοήθησε στα αλήθεια η συγκεκριμένη ψυχολόγος στο σχεδιασμό του τεστ...

----------


## Aggelika

Νομίζω ότι έχετε καταλάβει πως γενικότερα τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω ... κεφάκια! ʼντε να σας στείλω και κάπου να γελάσετε...

http://www.contra.gr/Columns/Paparazzi/129932.html

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Πολύ καλό το site Αγγελική...Μεγάλες αλήθειες με μπόλικη δόση χιούμορ...

----------


## dimitriskai

Aggelika πολυ καλο και αυτο το σαϊτ,και χαιρομαι πραγματικα που εχεις κεφια.

----------


## Aggelika

Μάλλον θα παραήταν καλό για να κρατήσει... εννοώ τα κέφια μου...

Εντάξει, δε γκρινιάζω, καλά είμαι... Αν εξαιρέσω κάπως κάποια μικροπροβληματάκια με τον ύπνο... υπό έλεγχο (θέλω να πιστεύω) ότι είναι η κατάσταση...

Τις τελευταίες ημέρες έχω πιεστεί αρκετά... κι όποτε πιέζομαι... \"κλωτσάω\"... Δεν ξέρω πώς τα καταφέρνω... αλλά αισθάνομαι τα πάντα μαζεμένα... Από την μια με \"παίρνει το παράπονο\" κι από την άλλη γίνομαι επιθετική...

Μακάρι να ήξερα τι πρέπει να κάνω... Από τη μια \"νιώθω\" τι είναι σωστό και δίκαιο... κι από την άλλη αισθάνομαι πως αν το ακολουθήσω... θα βρεθώ πάλι εκεί που ξεκίνησα...

Για άλλη μια φορά... θέλω να το βάλω στα πόδια... μόνο που ξέρω πως κι έτσι... πάλι δε θα ξεφύγω από εμένα...

----------


## raphsssodos

Τίποτα δεν κρατάει για πάντα...ούτε τα πάνω ούτε τα κάτω...απλά τα πάνω είναι συνήθως πιο σύντομα...τα κάτω πιο αναπάντεχα...ενώ και τα δύο σε κάνουν να ξεχνάς την ύπαρξη του άλλου...αυτά

----------


## Aggelika

Βρε, Raphs μου, 
πάλι δίκιο έχεις...

Ευτυχώς πάντως ψιλοηρέμησα πάλι και , όπως έγραψα κι αλλού, μπήκα πια στη μείωση της αγωγής, πράγμα που με έχει κάνει τρομερά αισιόδοξη.

Εντάξει, ξέρω ότι δε τα έχω βάλει ακόμα όλα σε μια σειρά, αλλά πια πραγματικά αισθάνομαι πως δεν έχω καμία σχέση με το παρελθόν. Αυτό προσπαθώ πάντα να το θυμάμαι!

:)

----------


## patoylini

kalhspera sas.eimai kainoyria sto forum.eimai voylimikh 3 xronia kai meta apo para poly skepsh kai eswterikh piesh, \"anagasthka\" n parw ladose.ta pairnw edw kai 3 meres.elpizw na paw kala giati me koyrase poly ayto to 8ema.kalws sas hr8a!!!

----------


## Aggelika

Καλωσόρισες!!!

patoylini, πράγματι το θέμα με τις διατροφικές διαταραχές όχι απλά κουράζει, αλλά εξοντώνει και σωματικά και ψυχολογικά...

Χαίρομαι που άρχισες αγωγή, θεωρώντας δεδομένο ότι απευθύνθηκες σε κάποιο γιατρό ο οποίος και σε ανέλαβε. Κάνω λάθος?

----------


## NikosD.

patoylini καλησπέρα, καλώς ήλθες στο e-psychology.

Εχω και γω την ίδια απορία με την Αγγελική.
Πως πήρες τα λαντόζ? Μόνη σου ή κατόπιν οδηγίας γιατρού?
Σε οποιαδήποτε από τις δύο περιπτώσεις.... γιατί λαντόζ?

ΥΓ. Θερμή παράκληση, μην χρησιμοποείς greeklish.

----------


## patoylini

καλημέρα.ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το καλωσόρισμα.λοιπόν,τα χάπια τα πήρα μετά από καθοδήγηση της παθολόγου μου.της εξήγησα πώς έχει η κατάσταση και μου χορήγησε τα ladose επειδή ενδύκνεινται περισσότερο σε περιπτώσεις βουλιμιας-ανορεξίας.ημουν πάρα πολύ ενάντια στο να πάρω χάπια αλλά ο κόμπος έφτασε στο χτένι.δεν άντεχα αυτή την εσωτερική πίεση.με κούρασε.αυτά από μένα.θα τα λέμε συχνότερα.!

----------


## Lenaki

patoylini γεια σου κι απο μενα και καλωσορισες.

Αναφερεις πως τα ladose στα χορηγησε παθολογος. Δεν ειμαι ειδικος και δεν πασχω απο βουλιμια η ανορεξια. Θαθελα απλα να εκφρασω τον προβληματισμο μου...Σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις ο αρμοδιος γιατρος για να χορηγησει τετοιου ειδους φαρμακα δεν ειναι ο ψυχιατρος;

Μηπως θα επρεπε να επισκευθεις καποιον ειδικοτερο για το προβλημα σου;

Δεν προσπαθω να σε πεισω να πας σε ψυχιατρο αλλα μερικες φορες γιατροι που μπλεκονται στις ειδικοτητες συναδελφων τους, στην καλυτερη περιπτωση δεν κανουν τιποτε και η κατασταση παραμενει ως εχει... ( Υπαρχουν ομως και περιπτωσεις που αυτη η τακτικη των γιατρων να χορηγουν ουσιες που δεν ειναι μεσα στην ειδικοτητα τους, φερνει αρνητικα αποτελεσματα)

Και παλι επισημαινω πως εκφραζω απλα μια ανησυχια μου και τιποτε παραπανω...

Φιλικα
Λενα

----------


## NikosD.

Lenaki σωστά τα λες. Ρώτησα για το ladosse στο παραπάνω μήνυμα μου γιατί ήμουν σίγουρος ότι κάτι δεν πηγαίνει καλά στην ιστορία.

1. τα αντικαταθλιπτικά χρησιμοποιούνταν στην θεραπεία των διαταραχών πρόσληψης τροφής αρκετά χρόνια πριν
και
2. η ενδεδειγμένη θεραπεία για τις ΔΠΤ είναι η ψυχοθεραπεία. 

ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ψυχίατρος ή παθολόγος δεν έχει να κάνει με τις ΔΠΤ. Κρίμα (για να μη πω ντροπή) σε όποιον ταλαιπωρεί τον κόσμο με ημίμετρα, λόγω ημιμάθειας ή δεν ξέρω για ποιον άλλο λόγο.

----------


## tessa

> _Originally posted by dodoni_
> 1. τα αντικαταθλιπτικά χρησιμοποιούνταν στην θεραπεία των διαταραχών πρόσληψης τροφής αρκετά χρόνια πριν
> και
> 
> 
> 2. η ενδεδειγμένη θεραπεία για τις ΔΠΤ είναι η ψυχοθεραπεία. 
> 
> ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ψυχίατρος ή παθολόγος δεν έχει να κάνει με τις ΔΠΤ. Κρίμα (για να μη πω ντροπή) σε όποιον ταλαιπωρεί τον κόσμο με ημίμετρα, λόγω ημιμάθειας ή δεν ξέρω για ποιον άλλο λόγο.


Ποσα δηλαδη? Τα αντικαταθλιπτικα -ακομα κι αν το ατομο δεν εχει συμπτωματα καταθλιψης που συνηθως εχει- και ειδικα το ladose η prozak η οπως αλλιως το λετε ενδεικνυται στις διαταραχες προσληψης τροφης διοτι μειωνει κατα το ημισυ σε μικρο χρονικο διαστημα την υπερφαγια και την καθαρση κι ετσι η ψυχοθεραπεια γινεται πιο αποτελεσματικη και το ατομο βρισκεται σε καλυτερη δια-θεση για να αντιμετωπισει και να περιμενει τα αποτελεσματα της ψυχοθεραπειας. Γιατι αν τα συμπτωματα δεν υποχωρουν δεν θελει ο αλλος να κανει ψυχοθεραπεια πως θα γινει δηλαδη. Μπορει και να υποτροπιασει κατα τη διαρκεια οποτε πρεπει καπως να καταπολεμηθουν αμεσα τα ενοχλητικα και εμφανη συμπτωματα.
Κι ενα μυστικο.... εμεις τα χρησιμοποιυμε ακομα. Το λεει και το Royal College of Psychiatrists. Οπως και να χει κατι ξερουν κι αυτοι....
Οσον αφορα την ψυχοθεραπεια μονο. Ενταξει!!! Ναι ειναι η πιο ενδεδειγμενη αλλα λειτουργει καλυτερα -οπως γινεται και με ολες τις ψυχικες διαταραχες- σε συνδυασμο με φαρμακοθεραπεια.
ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ θα σε μαλωσω Νικο. Για παθολογους δεν μπορω να γνωριζω διοτι δεν συναναστρεφομαι με τον κλαδο .... αν και εδω οι παθολογοι -γνωστοι και ως general practitioners χορηγουν τα παντα και παραπεμπουν παντου- αλλα οι ψυχιατροι που ξερω -κι ειναι πολλοι και εντος και εκτος συνορων- ασχολουνται και ουτε ντρεπονται ουτε θεωρουνται ημιμαθεις.....
Θα μου πεις εκει ειναι Ελλαδα. Κι εγω δε θα το σχολιασω.

πολυ φιλικα
τεσσα

----------


## NikosD.

Τέσσα,
θα προσπεράσω την ενόχληση που αισθάνομαι κάθε φορά που ένας έλληνας φοιτητής του εξωτερικού εκθειάζει με γενικεύσεις τους γιατρούς και τους κάθε λογής ειδικούς του εξωτερικού μαυρίζοντας παράλληλα τους έλληνες συναδέλφους, αφού πρώτα σου πω το εξής: οι γενικεύσεις πολύ σπάνια ανταποκρίνονται στην αλήθεια ή καλύτερα περικλείουν μόνο μέρος της αλήθειας.

Οι έλληνες επιστήμονες σε πολύ παρελθοντικά χρόνια ακολουθούσαν τις εξελίξεις, πλέον όμως δεν ακολουθούν αλλά συνπορεύονται με τους συναδέλφους του εξωτερικού. Άλλα πράγματα νοσούν στην σημερινή Ελλάδα, όπως η διοίκηση, η οργάνωση του ευρύτερου συστήματος υγείας και όχι η επιστημονικότητα, η εμπειρία, η γνώση των ελλήνων επιστημόνων. Είναι άδικο να βιώνεις τα πρώτα χρόνια της ενήλικης σου ζωής σε μια χώρα όπως η Αγγλία, να γνωρίζεις τον τρόπο λειτουργίας και δουλειάς εκεί και να σχολιάζεις υποτιμητικά τους ειδικούς μιας άλλης χώρας την οποία έζησες σε ένα διαφορετικό πλαίσιο (ως παιδί ή έφηβος). Τα διεθνή επιστημονικά συνέδρια, τουλάχιστον στο συνάφι της Ψυχικής Υγείας, επιβεβαιώνουν τα λεγόμενα μου.

Επί του θέματος: οι πρώτες έρευνες για την δράση των αντικαταθλιπτικών στις ΔΠΤ έγιναν το 1982 και τα αποτελέσματα τους τα υποδέχτηκε -όχι μόνο η ελληνική- αλλά η παγκόσμια επιστημονική κοινότητα με μεγάλο ενθουσιασμό. Ωστόσο, σύντομα ο ενθουσιασμός μετριάστηκε. Πλέον, ολοένα και λιγότερες ερευνητικές ομάδες ενδιαφέρονται για την αξιολόγηση της αποτελεσματικότητας της φαρμακοθεραπείας στις ΔΠΤ και η προσοχή έχει πια στραφεί στις ψυχολογικές θεραπείες.

Οι πρώτες έρευνες είχαν όντως δείξει ότι τα αντικαταθλιπτικά είναι σαφώς δραστικότερα συγκριτικά με το placebo. Ο αρχικός ενθουσιασμός δυνάμωσε το 1984 με το βιβλίο των Pope και Hudson με τίτλο \"New hope for binge eaters\".
Φάνηκε ότι η συχνότητα των επεισοδίων βουλιμίας με την χορήγηση αντικαταθλιπτικών πράγματι μειώνεται έως και 55%

Όμως... όλες οι επόμενες έρευνες, δεν επιβεβαιωσαν τον αρχικό ενθουσιασμό και αποδείχτηκε, δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς ότι τα αντικαταθλιπτικά έχουν μόνο περιορισμένη ευεργετική δράση.

1. υπάρχουν παρενέργειες (μικρές ή μεγάλες)
2. πολλοί πάσχοντες, αρνούνται να λάβουν φαρμακευτική αγωγή για ένα θέμα όπως η βουλιμία. Στο μυαλό των περισσοτέρων, μια διαταραχή πρόσληψης τροφής, δεν έχει την έννοια της ασθένειας/προβλήματος όπως πχ μια κατάθλιψη ή μια ψύχωση και έτσι η άρνηση για λήψη φαρμάκων μεγαλώνει. 
3 (και μακράν σημαντικότερον): υπάρχουν σοβαρές αμφιβολίες για την μακρά διάρκεια των ευεργετικών αποτελεσμάτων των αντικαταθλιπτικών στην θεραπεία των ΔΠΤ. Παρόλο που τις πρώτες εβδομάδες μειώνεται η συχνότητα των επεισοδιων βουλιμίας, μέσα σε μόλις 4 μήνες, τα αντικαταθλιπτικά, είτε ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ είτε όχι, παύουν να βοηθούν, μιας και τα άτομα στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό τους επιστρέφουν στην αρχική συχνότητα επεισοδίων.

Μια γρήγορη ερμηνεία (γιατί πρέπει να πάω για ύπνο) είναι ότι τα αντικαταθλιπτικά δεν μπόρεσαν (και πως να το κάνουν άλλωστε!!!) να αλλάξουν τη σχέση εξάρτησης του ατόμου με το φαγητό (καλές και κακές τροφές, δίαιτα κτλ) Έτσι, οι προκλήσεις εμμετού, η κατάχρηση καθαρτικών κτλ επιστρέφουν τάχιστα.

Αν θέλεις τώρα, ενημέρωσε το Royal College of Psychiatrists ότι ένας έλληνας ψυχολόγος, ονόματι Νίκος Δοϊρανλής, στηριζόμενος σε έρευνες του Στανφορντ και του Κολούμπια καθώς και στην κλινική εμπειρία του αμφισβητεί, εν έτει 2006, τις πρακτικές τους που θέλουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικά να είναι αποτελεσματικά στις ΔΠΤ.

Τέσσα, πίστεψε με, δεν πετάω χαριτωμενιές αλλά όταν απαντώ σε ένα μήνυμα, έχω επίγνωση του τι λέω. Το φόρουμ και η συνεπαγόμενη μη προσωπική επαφή με τον άνθρωπο που έχω απέναντι, δεν με παραπλανά ώστε να νομίζω ότι είναι ένα πεδίο πειράματος ή παιχνιδιού όπου μπορώ να λέω πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζω. Σέβομαι απόλυτα τους φόβους και τις αγωνίες των ανθρώπων που έγγράφονται ζητώντας μια γνώμη ή μια βοήθεια σε αυτό που βιώνουν. 

Δουλεύω πάνω στις ΔΠΤ συστηματικά εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Πριν από 5 ημέρες είχα σχετικη ομιλία σε συνέδριο Συμβουλευτικής, διοργανώνω τακτικά βιωματικά εργαστήρια για τις ΔΠΤ (το επόμενο είναι σε 3 εβδομάδες) και εδώ και χρόνια συντονίζω ομάδες υποστήριξης για βουλιμία, ανορεξία, παχυσαρκία. Επιπλέον, χρόνια τώρα \"τρέχω\" μια μεγάλη σχετική έρευνα με δείγμα που ήδη ξεπερνά τους 1500 βουλιμικούς. 

Να χαρείς, ότι σε ενοχλεί σε μένα, ότι σε θυμώνει, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το βγάζουμε στην \"πλάτη\" των μελών του φόρουμ που φέρνουν εδώ την αγωνία τους, την ανησυχία τους για το πρόβλημα που τους τυρρανάει. Μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε μέσω πριβέ μηνυμάτων.

Το \"ΠΟΛΥ\" το βάζεις στην υπογραφή σου μπροστά από το \"φιλικά\", όποτε μου επιτίθεσαι με καλυμμένο, κομψό τρόπο.
Επειδή δεν θέλω να κάνω το ίδιο, υπογράφω ως:

ενοχλημένα,
Νίκος

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by tessa_
> Τα αντικαταθλιπτικα -ακομα κι αν το ατομο δεν εχει συμπτωματα καταθλιψης που συνηθως εχει- και ειδικα το ladose η prozak η οπως αλλιως το λετε ενδεικνυται στις διαταραχες προσληψης τροφης διοτι μειωνει κατα το ημισυ σε μικρο χρονικο διαστημα την υπερφαγια και την καθαρση κι ετσι η ψυχοθεραπεια γινεται πιο αποτελεσματικη και το ατομο βρισκεται σε καλυτερη δια-θεση για να αντιμετωπισει και να περιμενει τα αποτελεσματα της ψυχοθεραπειας. Γιατι αν τα συμπτωματα δεν υποχωρουν δεν θελει ο αλλος να κανει ψυχοθεραπεια πως θα γινει δηλαδη.






> _Originally posted by dodoni_
> 3 (και μακράν σημαντικότερον): υπάρχουν σοβαρές αμφιβολίες για την μακρά διάρκεια των ευεργετικών αποτελεσμάτων των αντικαταθλιπτικών στην θεραπεία των ΔΠΤ. Παρόλο που τις πρώτες εβδομάδες μειώνεται η συχνότητα των επεισοδιων βουλιμίας, μέσα σε μόλις 4 μήνες, τα αντικαταθλιπτικά, είτε ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ είτε όχι, παύουν να βοηθούν, μιας και τα άτομα στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό τους επιστρέφουν στην αρχική συχνότητα επεισοδίων.


σφήνα ον
Τα λεγόμενα του ενός συμπληρώνουν αλλά δεν αναιρούν τα λεγόμενα του άλλου. Πάνω σε τι διαφωνείτε; (δεν κατάλαβα, ειλικρινά)
σφήνα οφφ

----------


## Lenaki

> _Originally posted by Aggelika_
> Μάλλον θα παραήταν καλό για να κρατήσει... εννοώ τα κέφια μου...
> 
> Εντάξει, δε γκρινιάζω, καλά είμαι... Αν εξαιρέσω κάπως κάποια μικροπροβληματάκια με τον ύπνο... υπό έλεγχο (θέλω να πιστεύω) ότι είναι η κατάσταση...
> 
> Τις τελευταίες ημέρες έχω πιεστεί αρκετά... κι όποτε πιέζομαι... \"κλωτσάω\"... Δεν ξέρω πώς τα καταφέρνω... αλλά αισθάνομαι τα πάντα μαζεμένα... Από την μια με \"παίρνει το παράπονο\" κι από την άλλη γίνομαι επιθετική...
> 
> Μακάρι να ήξερα τι πρέπει να κάνω... Από τη μια \"νιώθω\" τι είναι σωστό και δίκαιο... κι από την άλλη αισθάνομαι πως αν το ακολουθήσω... θα βρεθώ πάλι εκεί που ξεκίνησα...
> 
> Για άλλη μια φορά... θέλω να το βάλω στα πόδια... μόνο που ξέρω πως κι έτσι... πάλι δε θα ξεφύγω από εμένα...



Πιστεψε με δεν εισαι η μονη. Μια τετοια περιοδο διανυω κι εγω...
Κι εγω θελω να τρεξω για να ξεφυγω. Νιωθω να πνιγομαι. Και η ειρωνια ειναι πως με πνιγει ο ιδιος μου ο εαυτος.
Καθομαι ωρες ολοκληρες και σκεφτομαι λογικα συμπεραινοντας τελικα πως τιποτε δεν ειναι ακατορθωτο.
Ελα ομως που, κατα ενα περιεργο τροπο, στην πραξη δεν τα καταφερνω...Και παλι θελω να εξαφανιστω, παλι με πιανει το παραπονο, παλι τα \"γιατι σε μενα\" και τα υπολοιπα του ειδους...
Δεν ξερω..
Μερικες φορες φαινεται απλα ακατορθωτο...Ισως και ματαιο...
Σιγουρα ομως ειναι ΑΔΙΚΟ :(

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

> [i]Originally posted by Lenaki[/
> Αναφερεις πως τα ladose στα χορηγησε παθολογος. Δεν ειμαι ειδικος και δεν πασχω απο βουλιμια η ανορεξια. Θαθελα απλα να εκφρασω τον προβληματισμο μου...Σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις ο αρμοδιος γιατρος για να χορηγησει τετοιου ειδους φαρμακα δεν ειναι ο ψυχιατρος;


Λενάκι, έγινες αιτία μίας αντιπαράθεσης που ακολούθησε στην συνέχεια με αφορμή την χορήγηση αντικαθλιπτικών από παθολόγο...

Καταρχήν δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποια διάταξη η οποία και να απαγορεύει στους παθολόγους να συνταγογραφούν αντικαθλιπτικά.

Συμφωνώ και εγώ ότι το σωστό θα ήταν ο παθολόγος να παραπέμψει την ασθενή του σε ψυχίατρο ή σε ψυχολόγο.

Για να κατηγορήσουμε όμως τον εν λόγο παθολόγο θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον να γνωρίζουμε και άλλες παραμέτρους.

Η patoylini ανέφερε το κύριο πρόβλημά της. Ο γιατρός ίσως εντόπισε και συνυπάρχουσα κατάθλιψη... 

Ίσως ακόμη η ασθενής όπως πολλοί άνθρωποι στην αρχή - συμπεριλαμβανομένου και εαυτού μου- να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα να επισκευτεί ψυχίατρο πολύ περισσότερο αν ζεί σε μία επαρχιακή πόλη.

Δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να είμαστε τόσο απόλυτοι Νίκο με τον συγκεκριμένο παθολόγο.

----------


## weird

Προσωπικά επιζητώ πάντα μια εξειδικευμένη συμβουλή. Πόσο αρμόδιος είναι ο παθολόγος να χορηγήσει αντικαταθλιιπτικό? Γιατι να μην πάρεις και μια δευτερη γνώμη αν ευτο δεν ειναι πρακτικά αδύνατο? Τόσα χρόνια που σε ταλαιπωρεί η βουλιμία δεν έχεις επισκευτεί κάποιον ψυχολόγο? όλοι οι προλαλήσαντες συμφωνουν οτι οι ΔΤΠ αντιμετωπίζονται κατα βαση με ψυχοθεραπεία.
Φιλικη συμβουλή να μην πειραματιστείς στο θέμα αυτό, περιμένοντας να δεις τι αποτελεσματα θα φερει αν φέρει το φάρμακο. Ζητα και δευτερη γνώμη, μια ολοκληρωμένη διαγνωση και αντιμετώπιση- επιβλεψη απο ειδικο ψυχολογο. 
Δεν θα ρίσκαρα έτσι πρόχειρα με το να ακολουθησω μια αγωγή που ίσως και να χειροτερέψει την κατάσταση του οργανισμού και το πρόβλημά μου.

----------


## weird

Και ποσο αρμόδιος είναι ο παθολογος να εντοπισει οποιαδηποτε συνυπάρχουσα κατάθλιψη μιχάλη μου?

----------


## weird

Tessa καλα τα λες αλλα μιλάς γενικά και αοριστα. Εν προκειμένω ακομα κι αν δεχτουμε οτι το ladose θα βοηθήσει ( δεν εχω ιδεα καθως ειμαι άσχετη με τον κλαδο σας) όπως είπες κι εσυ αυτό νοειται σε συναρτηση με την ψυχοθεραπεία που πρεπει να ακολουθήσει. Εδώ ομως η κοπέλα μας λέει οτι της το χορήγησε παθολόγος... το πλαισιο αυτο ειναι που με ανησύχησε προσωπικά. Το θεωρώ ανεύθυνο απο μέρους σου να δίνεις τη συκγατάθεσή σου για το ladose στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση,με το επιχείρημα της \"σχολης\" εκεινης των γιατρων που ακολουθουν την πρακτική αυτή. 
Φιλικα

----------


## Lenaki

> _Originally posted by Μιχάλης_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [i]Originally posted by Lenaki[/
> Αναφερεις πως τα ladose στα χορηγησε παθολογος. Δεν ειμαι ειδικος και δεν πασχω απο βουλιμια η ανορεξια. Θαθελα απλα να εκφρασω τον προβληματισμο μου...Σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις ο αρμοδιος γιατρος για να χορηγησει τετοιου ειδους φαρμακα δεν ειναι ο ψυχιατρος;
> 
> 
> ...


Μιχαλη μου δεν κατηγορησα κανεναν απολυτως. Οπως ειδες εξεφρασα τον προβληματισμο μου. Και αυτος ηταν υπο μορφην ερωτησεων.

Αν οντως εγινα αιτια αντιπαραθεσεων, σιγουρα δεν ηταν σκοπιμο.

----------


## Lenaki

> [i]Originally posted by Μιχάλης[/i
> 
> Καταρχήν δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποια διάταξη η οποία και να απαγορεύει στους παθολόγους να συνταγογραφούν αντικαθλιπτικά.
> 
> Συμφωνώ και εγώ ότι το σωστό θα ήταν ο παθολόγος να παραπέμψει την ασθενή του σε ψυχίατρο ή σε ψυχολόγο.


Διαταξεις μπορει να μην υπαρχουν. Αντιθετως φανταζομαι πως για καποιο λογο οι γιατροι χωριζονται σε ειδικοτητες. Αν εδειξα προβληματισμενη ειναι γιατι κι εγω απο παθολογο ξεκινησα, δεν ηθελα καν να ακουσω για ψυχιατρο κι ας μην μενω στην επαρχια. Ειχα κακη εμπειρια και γι αυτο αποφασισα οταν εχω καποιο προβλημα να πηγαινω ΜΟΝΟ στον ειδικο.

Το 2ο σκελος της παραθεσης αποδεικνυει πως ουσιαστικα συμφωνουμε...

----------


## patoylini

λοιπον παιδια καλησπερα..θελω να πω για το ladose γιατι εχει γινει μικροπαρεξηγηση.. πηγαινα σε ψυχιατρο ο οποιος δεν μου ενεπνεε εμπιστοσυνη..και μαλιστα δεν πηγα σε εναν αλλα σε δυο..και οι δυο ηταν......δεν θελω να χαρακτηρισω...τεσπα..εμενα δεν μου εκαναν..γενικα ειχα ακουσει για τον εναν εστω οτι ειναι καλος γιατρος(για τους αλλους)..με συστασεις ειχα παει σε αυτον..μου ειχε πει οτι πρεπει να παρω ladose γιατι εχω καταθλιψη και μαλιστα σε μεγαλο βαθμο και σε αυτο συμφωνω γιατι η κατασταση ειχε γινει αφορητη..περναγαν απο το μυαλο μου φρικτα πραγματα..τοτε δεν ηθελα να παρω χαπια,δεν το συζητουσα καν..ουτε να μου το αναφερουν..εκοψα λοιπον τον γιατρο και μετα απο 1 μηνα πηγα στην παθολόγο μου η οποια εχει ειδικευτει στην βουλιμια(μεταπτυχιακα κ.τ.λ) και της ειπα πως εχει η κατασταση..στην αρχη μου ειπε να το παλεψουμε.οταν της ειπα οτι δεν παλευεται η κατασταση εδω και 3 χρονια, μου εδωσε τα αντικαταθλιπτικα. επισης μου συστησε αλλον ψυχιατρο στον οποιο δεν πηγα..δεν θελω να προσβαλλω κανεναν αλλα δεν τους εμπιστευομαι..ειναι καθαρα δικια μου αποψη..αυτα..σας ευχαριστω ολους παντως..

----------


## NikosD.

Εάν θέλετε, δώστε προσοχή στο εξής σημείο: εάν προυπάρχει η διαταραχή πρόσληψης τροφής και η κατάθλιψη ακολούθησε ως συνέπεια της ΔΠΤ, τότε χρειάζεται θεραπεία για την Διαταραχή πρόσληψης τροφής. Μόλις η θεραπεία προχωρήσει σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό, θα υποχωρήσει και η κατάθλιψη.

Διαφέρουν τα πράγματα, αν η κατάθλιψη είναι αίτιο της ΔΠΤ. Μερικές φορές, ιστορικό ψυχολογικών παθήσεων όπως η κατάθλιψη λειτουργεί σαν αίτιο, ευνοεί την ανάπτυξη μιας ΔΠΤ.

Ένα μόνο σχόλιο περί παθολόγων και ψυχιάτρων στο θέμα μιας ΔΠΤ και δεν ξανα επανέρχομαι. Είναι σαν να χαλάει η τηλεόραση σας και την πηγαίνετε για σέρβις στον Γερμανό. Με κινητά ασχολείται ο Γερμανός, ηλεκτρονικά είναι κι αυτά, οπότε όλο και κάτι θα ξέρει.

----------


## Lenaki

> _Originally posted by patoylini_
> λοιπον παιδια καλησπερα..θελω να πω για το ladose γιατι εχει γινει μικροπαρεξηγηση.. πηγαινα σε ψυχιατρο ο οποιος δεν μου ενεπνεε εμπιστοσυνη..και μαλιστα δεν πηγα σε εναν αλλα σε δυο..και οι δυο ηταν......δεν θελω να χαρακτηρισω...τεσπα..εμενα δεν μου εκαναν..γενικα ειχα ακουσει για τον εναν εστω οτι ειναι καλος γιατρος(για τους αλλους)..με συστασεις ειχα παει σε αυτον..μου ειχε πει οτι πρεπει να παρω ladose γιατι εχω καταθλιψη και μαλιστα σε μεγαλο βαθμο και σε αυτο συμφωνω γιατι η κατασταση ειχε γινει αφορητη..περναγαν απο το μυαλο μου φρικτα πραγματα..τοτε δεν ηθελα να παρω χαπια,δεν το συζητουσα καν..ουτε να μου το αναφερουν..εκοψα λοιπον τον γιατρο και μετα απο 1 μηνα πηγα στην παθολόγο μου η οποια εχει ειδικευτει στην βουλιμια(μεταπτυχιακα κ.τ.λ) και της ειπα πως εχει η κατασταση..στην αρχη μου ειπε να το παλεψουμε.οταν της ειπα οτι δεν παλευεται η κατασταση εδω και 3 χρονια, μου εδωσε τα αντικαταθλιπτικα. επισης μου συστησε αλλον ψυχιατρο στον οποιο δεν πηγα..δεν θελω να προσβαλλω κανεναν αλλα δεν τους εμπιστευομαι..ειναι καθαρα δικια μου αποψη..αυτα..σας ευχαριστω ολους παντως..


patoylini δε φανταζεσαι σε τι περιπετειες μ\'εχουν βαλει ορισμενοι που (για αγνωστο κατ\'εμε λογο) φερουν τον τιτλο του ψυχιατρου.

Οποτε, μη φανταστεις πως εχεις να κανεις με ατομο \"αγκιστρωμενο\" απο αυτους.

Περασαν ΠΟΛΛΑ χρονια για να πεισω τον εαυτο μου πως σε ολους τους κλαδους υπαρχουν υπευθυνοι και ανευθυνοι. Και μη φανταστεις πως αυτη η διαδικασια του \"ψαξιματος\" και της αξιολογησης ηταν απλη και χωρις κοστος. Το πληρωσα ακριβα και λογω ταλαιπωριων τις οποιες υπεστην απο τις διαφορες \"δοκιμες\" για να βρεθει η καταλληλη αγωγη, αλλα κυριως χανοντας πολυτιμο χρονο ( ολο αυτο το διαστημα τα συμπτωματα αυξανονταν οπως καταλαβαινεις ).

Τελικα κατεληξα σε συνδυασμο ψυχιατρου και ψυχολογου ( φαρμακευτικης αγωγης και ψυχοθεραπειας ).

Σε πληροφορω πως ακομη ταλαιπωρουμαι και θα ταλαιπωρουμαι για πολυ ακομη. Αρχισα στραβα και το πληρωνω. 

Ευχομαι να εισαι πιο τυχερη και να απαλλαγεις συντομα απο αυτο που σε βασανιζει. Ειλικρινα το ευχομαι μεσα απο την ψυχη μου :)

----------


## patoylini

ευχαριστώ πολύ λενάκι,να σαι καλα..και γω σου ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο γιατι αυτη η κατασταση μας τρωει μερα με την μερα..εχω προσπαθησει πολυ μονη μου,να καταλαβω τισ αναγκες μου και τους λογους που με οδηγουν στις ακροτητες αλλα δεν καταφερα τιποτα..παρα μονο να προχωραω το προβλημα..τα χαπια τα παιρνω 8 μερες.ακομα δεν εχω δει τιποτα,δηλαδη καμια ουσιαστικη διαφορα αλλα ειναι ακομα νωρίς..εχω πίστη ομως γιατι 3 χρονια εχω βαλει ενα μεγαλο Χ σε ολα και εχω απομονωθει απο ολους..και οταν ρωταω τον εαυτο μου: \"γιατι τα κανεις ολα αυτα??\",απαντηση δεν εχω..πνιγομαι μεσα στο ιδιο μου το σωμα που τοσο πολυ μισω.δεν αγαπαω καθολου τελικα τον εαυτο μου και βασικα ποτε δεν τον αγαπουσα.η ζωη μου εχει μεινει στασιμη.ωσπου να χασω καποια κιλα που εχω παρει,την εχω σταματησει.δεν ζω καθολου.δεν κανω τιποτα.το μονο που σκεφτομαι ειναι τα κιλα.και στο κατω κατω πριν ενα χρονο και για εναν ολοκληρο χρονο ημουν αδυνατη..τι καταφερα?? τιποτα απολυτως..ισα-ισα ημουν χειροτερα γιατι ετρεμα την κα8ε μπουκια που ετρωγα.παντου υπηρχαν 8ερμιδες.ξυπνουσα μεσα στον υπνο μου και εκλαιγα επειδη εβλεπα ονειρο οτι ειχα κανει βουλιμικο η εστω οτι ειχα φαει λιγο παραπανω...αυτη ειναι η ζωη μου εδω και 3 χρονια.απλα υπαρχω,δεν ζω..και βαρε8ηκα.βαρέθηκα να δινω σε ολουσ ηλιθιεσ δικαιολογιες του στυλ βαριεμαι να βγω εξω,δεν εχω ορεξη σημερα,ειμαι αρρωστη,ειμαι αδιαθετη ή καθε τι αλλο μου περναει απο το μυαλο εκεινη την στιγμη.ολη μου η ζωη ειναι αυτη.τιποτα περισσοτερο,τιποτα λιγοτερο.μια ουτοπια μεσα στην οποια παυεις να υπαρχεις ουσιαστικα για να καταφερω τι ?? μια σαπια υπαρξη και εναν απροσδιοριστο φοβο για οτιδηποτε με προσσεγγιζει.πολλες φορες λεω στον εαυτο μου οτι η ζωη ειναι μικρη και οπρεπει να την ζησουμε γιατι δεν εχουμε πολλα περιθωρια.οταν παω να το εφαρμοσω στην πραξη,δεν μου βγαινει..και μετανιωνω την ιδια στιγμη που λεω πραγματα τα οποία δεν μπορώ να εφαρμόσω και τοτε μισω ακομα περισσοτερο τον εαυτο μου..μια αεναη παλη με μενα,με μενα που καθε μερα με κανω κομματια τα οποια μου παιρνουν πολυ καιρο να συμμαζεψω και αν τελικα τα καταφερω..:(

----------


## Lenaki

Αυτο ισχυει , αν οχι για ολους, για τους περισσοτερους εδω...
Γινομαστε κομματια και προσπαθουμε μετα να συναρμολογησουμε το παζλ ξανα και ξανα και ξανα...

Κι ερχονται καποιοι και σου λενε \"Δεν προσπαθεις αρκετα\", \"Μην κανεις αυτο\", \"Κανε εκεινο\" και οτι αλλο τους κατεβαινει στο κεφαλι...Ειδικα δε, αυτο το \"Δεν προσπαθεις αρκετα\" οταν εκστομιζεται απο ανθρωπο που καθημερινα παρακολουθει τη ζωη μας και τους αγωνες που κανουμε..ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ να το χωνεψω...

Οποτε καταλαβαινεις πως στην ουσια ΜΟΝΟΙ ΜΑΣ θα κανουμε τη διαφορα...καποια μερα...ενα κλικ...να μας κανει να στιψουμε κυριολεκτικα την πετρα...να ξαναζησουμε...

Τουλαχιστον εμεις ειμαστε συνειδητοποιημενοι και εχουμε αποδεχτει αυτα που μας συμβαινουν. Σκεψου ΤΟΟΟΟΣΟ κοσμο εκει εξω που κρυβονται πισω απο το δαχτυλο τους και υποκρινονται πως ζουν και στην ουσια απλα ακολουθουν τον οχλο..σαν προβατα που τα οδηγουν σε σφαγη..

Πολλες φορες κατηγορησα τον εαυτο μου ως πολυ ευαισθητο. Οταν ομως το ξανασκεφτηκα και προσπαθηνσα να με φανταστω αδιαφορη, σκληρη, στυγνη...αποφασισα πως ειμαι πολυ πιο \"γεματη\" και ευτυχισμενη μεσα στη δυστυχια και την ταλαιπωρια μου, απ\' οτι αν ημουν κατι απο τα παραπανω.

Αλλωστε ολος ο κοσμος κουβαλαει ενα σταυρο. Εμας μας ετυχε αυτος. Κι επειδη για ολους η ζωη ειναι διαρκης αγωνας, δεν εχουμε επιλογες. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να παλεψουμε. Κι ας εχουμε σκαμπανεβασματα. Κι ας ειναι οι κακες στιγμες περισσοτερες απο τις καλες.

Αυτα που λεω τα απευθυνω πρωτα σε μενα και μετα σε ολους τους αλλους. Τα υπενθυμιζω στον εαυτο μου οσο συχνοτερα μπορω.ΠΡΕΠΕΙ...

----------


## iwanna25

Συγγνώμη αν βγαίνω offtopic αλλά επειδή παρακολουθώ από όταν μπήκα τα μηνύματα σου Λενάκι μου ήθελα να σου πω ότι με εντυπωσιάζει καθε φορα ο ακρως συναισθηματικός και συγγροτημενος τροπος γραφής σου.Αυτό ομως που με συγγινει βαθειά είναι το ότι πίσω από τα μηνυματά σου (οσο μελαγχολικα και αν φενονται με πρωτη ματιά) ξεπροβάλλει δειλα δειλα η ελπίδα,η προσπάθεια...ο αγώνας που οπως λες ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ολοι εδω μέσα να δώσουμε.Ειμαι και γω σε μια παρομοια φαση της ζωης μου... αυτη την ελπιδα αγωνιζομαι καθημερινα να διατηρησω ζωντανη για αυτο ίσως τα λόγια σου μου μιλάν κατευθείαν στην καρδια!
Που θα πάει βρε Λένα κάποια μέρα θα γίνει αυτό το κλικ...μέσα μας όπως έχει γίνει σε τόσους μα τόσους πολλους που περασαν οτι περναμε...
σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα τα καλύτερα κοπέλα μου :)

----------


## iwanna25

πατουλίνι μου εννοείται ότι και σε σένα κοπέλα μου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!
συγγνωμη που δεν μπορω να σου πω περισσοτερα και να σε βοηθήσω πιο ουσιαστικά αλλα είμαι και γω σε down φάση...το μόνο που μπορω να σου πω είναι οτι το θέμα των κιλών μου αποτελεί μεγάλο σύμπλεγμα και πηγη αγχους και για μένα...δεν είναι και λίγο να πάρεις μέσα σε μία δεκαετία 30 ολόκληρα κιλά (ήμουν 44 κιλά και είμαι 74!)
φιλια κοριτσι μου!:)

----------


## patoylini

σας ευχαριστω πολυ,παρα πολυ για την συμπαρασταση..και εγω πηρα 20 κιλα σε 4 μηνες..πως να το αποδεχτω?? απο εκει που ημουν αδυνατη ειμαι 20 κιλα παραπανω..η ζωη μου αλλαξε απο την μια στιγμη στην άλλη και το μισος για μενα εγινε ακομα μεγαλυτερο..παλευω ομως ή τουλαχιστον ετσι λέω..σας ευχαριστώ πολυ..
;)

----------


## Lenaki

Ιωαννα μου σ\' ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια :)

patoylini, ξεκινωντας τη θεραπεια μου ( τον 1ο κυκλο ) ενα φαρμακο παλιας γενιας ( μιλαμε τωρα για το 1994 ), το οποιο πλεον δεν ακουω να κυκλοφορει διοτι προφανως το εχουν αντικαταστησει με αλλα, αποτελεσματικοτερα και με λιγοτερες παρενεργειες, σκευασματα, μου \"φορτωσε\"καπου 30 κιλα σε διαστημα 4 μηνων!

Οπως σου εχω πει δεν πασχω απο διαταραχες προσληψης τροφης. Οταν ομως ειδα τον εαυτο μου να μεταβαλλεται τοσο πολυ, τρελαθηκα! Για πολυ καιρο εκλαιγα τη μοιρα μου, με ειχε παρει απο κατω εντελως.

Καποια στιγμη, εκει που δεν το περιμενα, τσαντιστηκα τοσο πολυ με την παθητικη συμπεριφορα μου και αρχισα να κανω διαιτα, οχι ομως εξαντλητικη. Θα ελεγα πως μαλλον ακολουθησα μια πολυ προσεκτικη διατροφη και, κυριως, υγιεινη. Σε ενα χρονο εχασα ολα τα κιλα. Εχουν περασει 5 χρονια απο τοτε που αδυνατισα ( να συμπληρωσω πως συμβουλευτηκα διατολογο αρχικα ) ειμαι σταθερη στα κιλα μου.

Με αυτα που εγραψα θελω απλως να τονισω πως ειτε εχεις διαταραχες διατροφικες ειτε οχι, σαφως και κλωνιζεσαι οταν διπλασιαζεται το βαρος σου. Να θυμηθουμε πως σα γυναικες, απο τη φυση μας ειμαστε στην πλειοψηφια ματαιοδοξες και κοκετες και οταν η εξωτερικη μας εμφανιση αλλαζει προς το χειροτερο \"πεφτουμε\".

Κουραγιο, δυναμη και ΠΟΛΛΗ υπομονη κι επιμονη θελει. Πιστευω ακραδαντα πως αυτα ειναι στοιχεια που ολοι λιγο ως πολυ κρυβουμε μεσα μας. Αρα δε μενει παρα να \"σκαψουμε\" βαθεια ( το \"σκαψιμο\" ποναει ΠΟΛΥ ειναι αληθεια ) και να τα φερουμε στην επιφανεια. Παρα τους οποιους ασταθμητους παραγοντες, πιστευω πως καθε φορα που ζοριζουμε τους εαυτους μας ολο και κατι καλο βγαινει.

Κουραγιο, εδω ειμαστε ολοι να δωσουμε ενα μικρο χερι βοηθειας, ενα \"σπρωξιματακι\" σε οποιον απο μας το χρειαζεται :)

----------


## iwanna25

\'\'Ιωαννα μου σ\' ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια :)\'\'

παρακαλώ λένα μου!
η αλήθεια είναι πως ολοι εδω μέσα με αγγιζετε βαθειά μεσα μου... απλά οταν διαβαζω τα μηνυματα ορισμένων οπως τα δικά σου,της ελσας η του pratsdim 
νοιωθω συν τοις αλλοις οτι εχω μπροστά στην οθόνη μου έναν αξιολογο λογοτέχνη :)))

----------


## Lenaki

Εγω και παλι θα σε ευχαριστησω :)

Παλαιοτερα ειχα πει πως ολοι εδω γραφουμε συγκροτημενα ισως γιατι αφουγκραζομαστε με προσοχη το προβλημα καποιου και αυτο εχει σαν αποτελεσμα τα γραφομενα μας να βγαινουν κατευθειαν μεσα απο τις ψυχες μας. Και για μενα, ψυχες που πονανε αληθινα εχουν \"περιεχομενο\".Δε θεωρω πως πασχοντας απο μια ψυχικη νοσο κανει καποιον απαραιτητα να ειναι σε συγχιση πνευματικα. Μες στο φορουμ βγαζουμε απο μεσα μας την ευαισθησια που ισως δισταζουμε πια να δειξουμε στο \"πραγματικο\" κοσμο μηπως μας συνθλιψει...

----------


## iwanna25

Σωστηηηη!:)))
α σορρυ ξεχασα να πω πριν οτι και η Ολγα γραφει τρομερα συγκροτημενα και τα μηνυματα της αποπνεουν ζωντανια και αισιοδοξια στοιχεια που ολοι εδω μεσα τα εχουμε αναγκη!:)

----------


## Lenaki

Η Ολγα ειναι ψυχαρα!!!

----------

